# [OFF] Constitution Europeenne?

## Trevoke

Si c'est pas trop indiscret, vous allez voter pour ou contre?

Ou si ca vous derange de dire ca.. Qu'est-ce que vous trouvez de bien et de mal dans la Constitution?

http://www.constitution-europeenne.info/constitution.htm

http://etienne.chouard.free.fr/Europe/index.htm

http://www.local.attac.org/attac91/quizz/Reponses.htm

J'aimerai me faire une opinion un peu diversifiee avant d'aller voter..

Alors s'il vous plait, pas de flamewar, donnez juste votre opinion, ne repondez pas a celle du voisin a moins que vous n'apportiez plus d'information..  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

Pourquoi pas faire un sondage ?

Sinon, mon bon vieil esprit de contradiction, en voyant que le non était diabolisé dans les medias (ceux qui votent non sont contre l'europe, tout ça ...), m'a donné envie de voter non

J'avais lu un paralelle interessant : 

A propose à B d'aller manger une pizza, B répond non, A doit il penser que B n'a pas faim ?

Et si B n'aimais pas le coulis de tomate, ou le fromage ?

Bref, cette constitution n'est pas vraiment ce que j'attends de la politique, si c'est pour mieux gérer les millions qui transitent, c'est pas la peine, la politique doit protéger l'homme, pas la thune, et c'est même le contraire, elle doit protéger l'homme pauvre, le riche peut le faire lui même

P.S. Ah oui, l'ambiguité aussi, ce traité est volontairement ambigu et lourd, tout ça pour qu'il soit plus facile de le manipuler, c'est une dictature intelligente qui se prépare, basée sur la manipulation et non sur la force, pour moi une constitution doit ressembler plus aux 10 commandements qu'au code civil (en terme de teneur et de densité, pas de contenu hein  :Wink:  )Last edited by spider312 on Fri May 27, 2005 8:19 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## truz

pour moi y'a même pas à discuter, c'est NON

----------

## xr31Daisy

Whao, c'est complètement OFF, ça ... Peut-être même déplacé ?

Donc pour rester dans le thème informatique, voici l'une des raisons pour lesquelles je vais voter OUI : les brevets logiciels. Quelques news de PCInpact pour illustrer ça :

http://pcinpact.com/actu/news/Brevet_Logiciel_Michel_Rocard_au_taquet.htm

http://pcinpact.com/actu/news/Limage_fun_du_WE_Adoption_des_brevets_en_EU.htm

L'adoption du traité permettrait un rééquilibrage en faveur de l'assemblée européenne, ce qui permettrait d'éviter que quelques individus mal intentionnés au sein de la commission européenne puisse se livrer à des manipulations louches, comme essayer de faire passer des textes sur les brevets logiciels pendant une réunion dédiée à l'agriculture. Et ce rééquilibrage est urgent.

( J'ai plein d'autres arguments, mais je suis resté volontairement dans l'informatique ! )

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.ineditspourlenon.com/

-> Ca c'est instructif aussi.

truz, je suis curieux. Pourquoi meme pas de discussion? Je cherche, plus qu'un "oui" ou un "non", les dangers, les peurs, les bienfaits de la constitution.

Plus je lis, plus je vois mon "oui" se transformer en "non", non pas par haine ou mechancete, mais simplement parce que le traite est impropre, pas parfait, rempli de choses que je trouve non-democratique.

----------

## spider312

 *truz wrote:*   

> pour moi y'a même pas à discuter

 ça c'est une super conception de la politique  :Wink:  me donne envie de voter oui tout ça  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## vdemeester

Moi je vote OUI. 

Voter non pour taper sur le gouvernement c'est décalé.. Voter non pour faire une meilleure europe ensuite, c'est décalé.

Voter non parce que cette constitution permet de mieux gérer les millions qui transitent c'est aussi décalé.. On profite bien des millions quand c'est nos entreprises qui les gagnent.. 

Moi je dis surtout  : ne pas se tromper de cible. Le but de ce référundum c'est de savoir si ce qui a été engagé après la seconde guerre mondiale peut être continuée ou pas, pas taper sur le gouvernement ou penser à son bien propre..

Les français en général veulent avoir tous les avantages sans inconvénients.. C'est facile mais infaisable...

C'est quand même totalement [OFF  :Smile: ]

----------

## truz

Voici une des raisons pour lesquelles je vais voter NON, c'est l'ambiguïté de cette constitution, par exemple:

 *La Constitution wrote:*   

> Libertés : article II-66 Droit à la liberté et à la sûreté
> 
> Toute personne a droit à la liberté et à la sûreté
> 
> L'annexe ajoute hélas : sauf les aliénés, les alcooliques ..., les toxicomanes et les vagabonds

 

 *La Constitution wrote:*   

> 2- Nul ne peut être condamné à la peine de mort, ni exécuté.
> 
> sauf pour des actes commis en temps de guerre ou de danger imminent de guerre !

 

 *La Constitution wrote:*   

> 1- Toute personne a le droit de travailler et d'exercer une profession librement choisie ou acceptée

 

Sauf que le droit *de* travailler veut dire que si tu as envie tu as le droit de travailler c'est tout. Dans la constitution française on le droit *au* travail, ce qui veut dire que si tu n'en as pas l'Etat doit te fournir des aides (rmi, chomage...) Différence subtile, mais de taille.

Un dernier pour la route

 *La Constitution wrote:*   

> 1- Les expulsions collectives sont interdites.
> 
> mais les annexes précisent que l'article n'interdit pas les expulsions collectives mais seulement l'expulsion par une mesure
> 
> unique de tous les ressortissants d'une même nationalité. En revanche les charters peuvent fonctionner

 

Et je ne parle même pas du système économique qui est imposé (interdit d'en changer)...

----------

## truz

 *truz wrote:*   

> pour moi y'a même pas à discuter, c'est NON

 

je réponds à tout le monde d'un coup: je me suis mal exprimé, bien sûr que la discussion est ouverte, je voulais dire que mon choix était arrêté définitivement...

----------

## xr31Daisy

Un petit texte que j'ai reçu par mail d'une amie.

http://minilamp.franchini.info/mail_constit.txt

Je ne le mets pas dans le thread directement, juste histoire d'éviter de faire un message de 3 kilomètres.

----------

## truz

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Moi je vote OUI. 
> 
> Voter non pour taper sur le gouvernement c'est décalé.. Voter non pour faire une meilleure europe ensuite, c'est décalé.
> 
> Voter non parce que cette constitution permet de mieux gérer les millions qui transitent c'est aussi décalé.. On profite bien des millions quand c'est nos entreprises qui les gagnent.. 
> ...

 

Tu vote OUI pour quelle raison alors ?

----------

## x4n4x

Ce traité me laisse personnellement tres indecis, en effet certaines questions restent en suspens et malheureusement les futurs reponses apportées pourrait ne pas me plaire, par exemple on parle de force militaire europeenne etc... mais les dispositions que la france a toujours prise vis a vis de l'armée et surtout de l'emploi de l'arme nucleaire, continue-t'elle d'etre sous seul comandement francais? toujours tout azimuts ? et beaucoup d'autres questions restent sans reponses pour moi, alors l'appel a voter OUI me parait aussi faible que l'appel au NON, mais j'ai tendance a virer vers le NON plutot que d'accepter un projet qui laisse la voix libre a trop de modifications dont on ne sera rien ou du moins pour lesquelles on ne nous conertera pas forcement...

desole pour l'orthographe mais je suis fatigué  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai cru comprendre une chose assez importante.

Un technicien supérieur (bts) en entreprise est complètement "citronné". De moins en moins de personnel (ce qui signifie licensiments) pour plus en plus de travail ; sans compter qu'on risque de se faire virer d'un jour ou l'autre et qu'on délocalise en masse vers des pays émergeants comme la Chine ou l'Egypte (c'est du vécu). Alors quand quelqu'un plein de pognon vient vous dire avec un grand sourire hypocrite qu'il faut dire oui à la constitution pour aggraver cette situation, non merci. Cette "Europe" va devenir l'Europe des banquiers. C'est vrai qu'il faut faire de l'Europe une puissance mais de la à oublier la population active, ya de la marge.

De plus j'ai pas spécialement envie que des Polonais viennent faire mon boulot à ma place (ce qui veut dire que je dégage bien sur) pour 40fois moins cher, et oui la constitution Européenne dit que les mecs peuvent s'installer et travailler dans un pays de l'Europe mais avec les conditions de leur pays d'origine. Attention il n'ya la aucun propos raciste (encore heureux) mais faut pas pousser non plus ! Les Polonais (ou autres) peuvent venir bosser en France mais il faut qu'ils soient payés le même prix qu'un Français.

Alors pour moi ce sera Non et comme Truz, mon choix est définitif ; d'autant plus renforcé que le gouvernement mêne une véritable campagne qui frole la propagande. Les radios comme France Inter qui sont à fond pour le gouvernement me font bien rire : elles passent des meetings pour le Oui et pour équilibrer et illustrer le non, on a le droit à un seul spot de Jean Marie... C'est se foutre du monde la. Le gouvernement essaie de faire passer les "non" pour des anti Européens alors que ce n'est pas du tout la cas ! Je suis pour l'Europe mais pas pour celle la. Tout ce manège me renforce dans mon idée de voter NON !

edit : et faut pas oublier que si le oui passe, on l'a dans les dents pour 50ans !  Pas le droit de modifier pendant cette période et la on nous dira "ah bah c'est vous qui l'avez voulu, il fallait réfléchir avant !"

----------

## xr31Daisy

Truz, dans les articles que tu cites, le traité est effectivement insuffisant à ton goût. Au mien aussi d'ailleurs. Mais ces articles là ne supplantent certainement pas la Constitution Française. Ce n'est pas un recul pour le droit français.

Personnellement, je ne crois pas qu'on va pouvoir faire changer d'avis tous les pays d'un coup sur tous les points. Sinon, ça aurait déjà été fait. Ce traité est le résultat d'une négociation, pendant laquelle il a fallu lâcher des choses, pour pouvoir en obtenir d'autres. Vous saviez que tous le traité a été rédigé par consensus ?

Je crois que la bataille ne devrait pas être le vote du traité, mais plutôt que le OUI devrait être le point de départ. Une fois le traité voté, c'est à nous d'aller au charbon, pour persuader chaque pays, point par point, qu'il faut avancer. C'est à nous d'élire des députés européens, qui auront une vraie voix, et de les pousser, pour faire bouger les choses dans le bon sens. Sans compter le point que la France est particulièrement bien représentée, ce qui créerait un terrain très favorable pour que nous soyons écouté.

Si nous votons non, nous perdons : l'avantage moral ( le prestige quoi), l'avantage du rééquilibrage des institutions, et nos voix de rab'. Dommage.

----------

## bosozoku

Je préfère perdre du prestige que d'en prendre pour 50ans avec un traîté qui n'est pas du tout adapté à ce que j'attend.

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je préfère perdre du prestige que d'en prendre pour 50ans avec un traîté qui n'est pas du tout adapté à ce que j'attend.

 

A travers le prestige, tu perds du pouvoir. En perdant du pouvoir, tu perds la possibilité d'avoir ce que tu attends.

'Damned if you do, damned if you don't' ?

----------

## truz

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Mais ces articles là ne supplantent certainement pas la Constitution Française.

 

 *La Constitution wrote:*   

> ARTICLE I-6
> 
> Le droit de l'Union
> 
> La Constitution et le droit adopté par les institutions de l'Union, dans l'exercice des compétences qui sont attribuées à celle-ci, priment le droit des États membres.

 

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Si nous votons non, nous perdons : l'avantage moral ( le prestige quoi), l'avantage du rééquilibrage des institutions, et nos voix de rab'. Dommage.

  Sauf qu'avec cette constitution:

Qui allons-nous élire ? le parlement.

Qui propose les lois: la commission.

Qui décide des lois en dernier recours: la commission.

Qui est chargé de faire appliquer les lois: la commission.

Après on peut dire ce qu'on veut que la commission est nommée par des représentants élus que ce ne sera pas des tyrans. Ok, je l'espère aussi, mais pourquoi ne pas s'en prémunir dès maintenant, comme c'est le cas dans toutes les constitutions nationales ?

----------

## vdemeester

 *truz wrote:*   

> Tu vote OUI pour quelle raison alors ?

 

Bonne question. Peut-être tout simplement car j'ai le feeling du OUI..

Non, j'en sais pas vraiment quelque chose. Je me contrefiche de savoir si il y a un Plan B. Je suis juste pour l'europe.. Faire une consitution n'est surement pas facile à faire, et dire NON à celle-ci c'est dire non à toutes, on trouvera toujours quelques choses à dire..

Les partisants du NON trouve comme tu le fais des reculs par rapport à la connsitution française, les partisants du OUI, des avancées. Chacun y trouve son compte et chacun agit par intérêt personnel.

Je vote OUI car un NON est la plupart du temps pas très constructif.. 

Passons en mode Sciences fictions maintenant. Imaginons, le NON l'emporte, il n'y a pas de plan B et la France se retrouve bien malgré elle en dehors de l'europe. Certes c'est impossible, mais imaginons. Que fait un pays de 60Millions d'habitants face à des pays comme La Chine, l'Inde ou les States..

Le but de la constitution c'est de rendre l'europe plus forte, de ne pas se faire manger par les autres.. Après à chaque avancée ces reculs, on y peut rien

Je pense que je n'apporte rien au débat, et en plus j'ai pas vraiment d'arguments pour le OUI, mais bon voilà..

----------

## vdemeester

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Les radios comme France Inter qui sont à fond pour le gouvernement me font bien rire : elles passent des meetings pour le Oui et pour équilibrer et illustrer le non, on a le droit à un seul spot de Jean Marie... C'est se foutre du monde la. Le gouvernement essaie de faire passer les "non" pour des anti Européens alors que ce n'est pas du tout la cas ! Je suis pour l'Europe mais pas pour celle la. Tout ce manège me renforce dans mon idée de voter NON !

 

Parler de France Inter comme ça me révolte :p

Non, mais sans blague.. Je crois que France Inter est la radio la moins orienté niveau politique..

----------

## bosozoku

Tu es exactement le genre de personnes qui disent que si l'on vote Non on est contre l'Europe. Ca me fait bien rire ça. Ce  n'est pas parce qu'on dit non à cette constitution que l'on est pas Europeen. En quoi le oui serait plus consctructif qu'un non ? Les deux mots font 3lettres...

Non mais faut trouver des vrais arguments concrets, parce que les "je tourne autour du pot avec comme seuls arguments des préjugés" ça tient pas la route.

----------

## kernelsensei

je rejoins truz pour les articles cités, moi aussi ce sera non.

Je rajouterai que la constitution francaise (et celle des etats-unis), ont été pondues par des assemblées constituantes, le TCE a été pondu par des politiques qui vivent dans leur monde ...

Ils disent qu'ils travaillent sur ce texte depuis des années, depuis combien de temps sommes nous au courant ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parler de France Inter comme ça me révolte :p
> 
> Non, mais sans blague.. Je crois que France Inter est la radio la moins orienté niveau politique..

 

C'est et j'en sur et certains une radio qui est très très orientée à droite. Mais la on dérive la constitution n'a rien à voir avec la droite ou la gauche.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Les radios comme France Inter qui sont à fond pour le gouvernement me font bien rire : elles passent des meetings pour le Oui et pour équilibrer et illustrer le non, on a le droit à un seul spot de Jean Marie... C'est se foutre du monde la. Le gouvernement essaie de faire passer les "non" pour des anti Européens alors que ce n'est pas du tout la cas ! Je suis pour l'Europe mais pas pour celle la. Tout ce manège me renforce dans mon idée de voter NON ! 
> 
> Parler de France Inter comme ça me révolte :p
> 
> Non, mais sans blague.. Je crois que France Inter est la radio la moins orienté niveau politique..

 

La peste Inter tu veux dire ?

http://mastermac.free.fr/F-Inter_ouiouinisme.ogg

Voila une emission enregistrée, ou les journaleux se mette a 3 pour essaye de demonter Melenchon, qui se defend pas mal le pauvre...

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *xr31Daisy wrote:*   Mais ces articles là ne supplantent certainement pas la Constitution Française. 
> 
>  *La Constitution wrote:*   ARTICLE I-6
> 
> Le droit de l'Union
> ...

 

Tst, tst, tst, c'est bas !

Exemple : Le texte du traité n'oblige pas du tout à appliquer la peine de mort en cas de guerre. Il permet de le faire. Si nos lois et notre constitution l'interdise, ben c'est interdit chez nous. Et c'est tout. Même si c'est autorisé en Lituanie. Mais par contre, ça assure qu'au minimum, la peine de mort (hors temps de guerre) est interdite dans tout pays de l'Union.

Même chose avec les autres articles que tu cites : ça établit des minimas, sans nous empêcher d'aller au-delà.

Et ensuite de convaincre chaque pays d'aller au-delà à son tour.

Side Effect intéressant de l'Europe : la Turquie a aboli la peine de mort en 2002.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Sauf qu'avec cette constitution:
> 
> Qui allons-nous élire ? le parlement.
> ...

 

 *Le Traité I-26-8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La commission, en tant que collège, est responsable devant le Parlement européen ...

 

Donc le parlement pourra botter le cul de la commission. Et c'est cool. Parce que la commission a déjà fait les preuves de ses limites. Le traité constitutionnel, c'est aussi ça : plus de pouvoir au parlement. Et c'est pour le moins urgent.

----------

## vdemeester

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Tu es exactement le genre de personnes qui disent que si l'on vote Non on est contre l'Europe. Ca me fait bien rire ça. Ce  n'est pas parce qu'on dit non à cette constitution que l'on est pas Europeen. En quoi le oui serait plus consctructif qu'un non ? Les deux mots font 3lettres...
> 
> Non mais faut trouver des vrais arguments concrets, parce que les "je tourne autour du pot avec comme seuls arguments des préjugés" ça tient pas la route.

 

Je ne juge pas sur la réponse des gens. Tu peux voter NON, je ne te dénigre pas pour autant..

Si j'était extrémiste je dirais que le NON c'est un peu comme le côté obscur, c'est tellement plus facile.

Et puis comme dirait un proche, "On s'en fout, dans 100ans on est tous morts". 

En ce qui concerne les radios, un animateur peut très bien être orienté, mais LA radio elle ne l'est pas. Un journaliste a le droit d'être plutôt de droite, plutôt de gauche, et essayer de démonter un opposant potentiel, mais LA radio en elle même ne l'est pas...

----------

## truz

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> dire NON à celle-ci c'est dire non à toutes
> 
> Je vote OUI car un NON est la plupart du temps pas très constructif.
> 
> 

 

désolé, mais sans commentaires...

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Imaginons [...] la France se retrouve bien malgré elle en dehors de l'europe.

 Quelle Europe sans la France ??? Ce n'est pas imaginable. L'Europe n'existe pas dans les 2 poids lourds que sont la France et l'Allemagne. Et quel serait l'impact du NON: que pourraient bien penser les peuples des autres pays si le pays des droits de l'Homme, le pays de la Révolution par excellence, un pays fondateur de l'Europe, fervent opposant au libéralisme à l'anglo-saxone disait NON à *cette* constitution: que la France veut se mettre hors de l'Europe ? qu'elle refuse de s'allier avec ses voisins ? sérieusement qui peut penser ça ? Ils se diront très certainement que la France est simplement plus exigente sur le social.

----------

## bosozoku

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne juge pas sur la réponse des gens. Tu peux voter NON, je ne te dénigre pas pour autant..
> 
> En ce qui concerne les radios, un animateur peut très bien être orienté, mais LA radio elle ne l'est pas. Un journaliste a le droit d'être plutôt de droite, plutôt de gauche, et essayer de démonter un opposant potentiel, mais LA radio en elle même ne l'est pas...

 

Excuse moi, je ne te dénigre pas. C'est vrai qu'un sujet comme celui ci c'est plutot chaud étant donné qu'on en prend pour 50 ans alors faut pas se tromper  :Wink: 

Par contre je reste sur mon idée que France Inter est à la botte du gouvernement car même sans parler des journalistes, les programmes parlent d'eux mêmes. Sur 5 spots sur ce référendum, 4 pour le oui et un pour le non (le pen, histoire de nous bourrer le crâne que voter non c'est être raciste...). Quand on écoute cette radio, on croit que tout le monde est beau, tout le monde est gentil, jamais de problème. Ce n'est vraiment pas ce genre de radio qu'il faut écouter si l'on veut de vrais informations. Par contre j'apprecie quelques émissions de France Inter (mais pas leur infos).

Bref on dérive du sujet initial (quoique)  :Smile: 

edit : je viens de voir le message de Truz.

J'ai appris que les Allemands n'ont pas eu la chance de pouvoir voter grace à un référendum. Ce sont leur députés qui ont votés. Le oui est passé mais le non était et est largement en tête dans les sondages Allemands.

----------

## vdemeester

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *vdemeester wrote:*   Imaginons [...] la France se retrouve bien malgré elle en dehors de l'europe. Quelle Europe sans la France ??? Ce n'est pas imaginable. L'Europe n'existe pas dans les 2 poids lourds que sont la France et l'Allemagne. Et quel serait l'impact du NON: que pourraient bien penser les peuples des autres pays si le pays des droits de l'Homme, le pays de la Révolution par excellence, un pays fondateur de l'Europe, fervent opposant au libéralisme à l'anglo-saxone disait NON à *cette* constitution: que la France veut se mettre hors de l'Europe ? qu'elle refuse de s'allier avec ses voisins ? sérieusement qui peut penser ça ? Ils se diront très certainement que la France est simplement plus exigente sur le social.

 

Bien, c'est sur que si tu ne quote pas que j'ai également dit dans le thread que c'était inimaginable..

Alors jouer mauvais joueur : L'angleterre compte aussi beaucoup, malgrés la non précense de l'euros outre-manche. Et la belgique ne l'oublions pas qui accueille le berceaux.

Et puis tu pourrais aussi dire que les Français et les allemand sont comme frères désormais.. La preuve on a bien une chaine franco-allemande de grande qualité qui plus ait..

La france est trop exigeante sur le social justement.. La France est certe le pays de révolution par exellence, mais un peu trop justement.. La France fait maintenant la révolution par les grèves.. On fait surement plus de grèves que dans n'importe quel pays et pour toutes les raisons possible.. A ce rythme, on va bientôt se retrouver avec plus de grèves que de jour à travailler..

Quand je dis que la france est trop exigeante au niveau social c'est justifié.

Les ouvriers à l'heure actuelle sont bien mieux payés qu'il y a une 20aines d'années (l'entreprise où travaille mon père est un exemple, mais je tairait le nom). Les syndicats en demandent d'avantage, c'est tout à leur honneur, ils sont là pour ça.. Mais réfléchissons un peu.. On ne peut pas demander toujours de meilleures conditions de vies et s'étonner ensuite que notre travail parte chez les Polonais, ou pire chez les Chinois et plus loin encore..

La France est un pays superbement lotie (ça s'écrit comme ça ?), avec l'Allemagne ce sont pour moi les 2 pays les plus accueillant (au niveau social surtout), mais les français ne s'en rende pas compte.

Désolé, mais pour moi perdes certain avantage ne me dérange pas du tout.. Je suis bien content d'être né en France et pas dans le trou du cul du monde..

----------

## vdemeester

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Sur 5 spots sur ce référendum, 4 pour le oui et un pour le non (le pen, histoire de nous bourrer le crâne que voter non c'est être raciste...). Quand on écoute cette radio, on croit que tout le monde est beau, tout le monde est gentil, jamais de problème. Ce n'est vraiment pas ce genre de radio qu'il faut écouter si l'on veut de vrais informations. Par contre j'apprecie quelques émissions de France Inter (mais pas leur infos).
> 
> Bref on dérive du sujet initial (quoique) 

 

Ecoutes-tu tout les spots à toutes les heures sur France Inter ? Je pourrais te dire qu'il y a quelque jours par exemple, j'ai entendu 5 spots, et 5 spots pour le nom.. 

Mais tu as raison on s'éloigne carément du sujet initial.. ça doit être à cause de moi tout ça :p

----------

## Ey

 *truz wrote:*   

> Quelle Europe sans la France ??? Ce n'est pas imaginable. L'Europe n'existe pas dans les 2 poids lourds que sont la France et l'Allemagne. Et quel serait l'impact du NON: que pourraient bien penser les peuples des autres pays si le pays des droits de l'Homme, le pays de la Révolution par excellence, un pays fondateur de l'Europe, fervent opposant au libéralisme à l'anglo-saxone disait NON à *cette* constitution: que la France veut se mettre hors de l'Europe ? qu'elle refuse de s'allier avec ses voisins ? sérieusement qui peut penser ça ? Ils se diront très certainement que la France est simplement plus exigente sur le social.

 

Avec un peu de chance la France et l'Angleterre vont voter non et l'Europe pourra enfin avancer sans ces deux enclumes qui passent leur temps à tout bloquer...

Sinon juste comme ça la france est plus éxigente sur le social, oui mais contrairement à ce que pensent les français plus de social n'est pas nécessairement vu comme étant positif dans tous les pays d'europe... donc je suis pas sur qu'ils remercient la France parce qu'elle a décidée de faire chier sur un point sur lequel ils ont déjà fait des concessions...

Sinon pour le libéralisme anglo-saxon il m'a bien fait rire Chirac dans ses discourts... c'est marrant en France tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que le libéralisme c'est mal d'ailleurs quand on veut dénigrer la politique des autres ont dit que c'est une politique libérale... c'est un peu comme quand on met toutes les réformes qui plaisent pas sur le dos de bruxelles... c'est quoi bruxelles ? la commission ? ba non elle a pas de pouvoir de décision c'est le conseil qui a du pouvoir et le conseil c'est qui sinon les mêmes dirigents qui sont en train de nous dire que c'est la faute à bruxelles ? C'est super pratique en fait. C'est libéral ou c'est bruxelles comme ça c'est jammais nous et on a raison parce que.

Et alors ce qui est encore plus drôle c'est quand la gauche parle de la politique libérale de Rafarin... non mais sans déconner ils ont fumé quoi ? le libéralisme ça a pas besoin de lois, hors il fait quoi ce gouvernement à part pondre des lois dans tous les sens même quand il n'a pas besoin de passer par une loi pour faire une réforme ?

Bon je crois que je vais me faire suffisament pourrir comme ça vu que les gens ici on l'air plutot anti libéraux donc je m'arrêtes là  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

vdemeester : tu dis que le NON est comme le cote obscur, parallele interessant mais incorrect.

Car moi, sans rien savoir, je voulais le OUI. Je me disais, il faut construire l'Europe!...

Et pourtant...

Dire NON a une constitution, ce n'est pas dire NON a toutes les constitutions. C'est dire non a celle-ci, qui ne nous plait pas. 

La seule chose qui me fait peur, en disant NON, c'est "Qu'est-ce que ce sera la prochaine fois?" ... Mais je prefere prendre mes chances avec l'inconnu qu'avec quelque chose que je comprends etre nefaste pour les peuples dans l'ensemble.

Je n'ai pas encore d'idees a moi, j'ai lu les idees des autres, et elles me plaisent plus ou moins. C'est facile de lire un texte POUR ou CONTRE et de dire "oua il parle bien" .. C'est moins facile de comprendre quels arguments portent.

Exemple: Un argument qui dit "La constitution est bien parce qu'il faut resister aux cultures qui nous envahissent" est beaucoup moins interessant qu'un argument qui dit "La constitution n'est pas bien parce qu'ils demandent absolument a ce que le pays augmentent leurs effectifs et leur budget militaire" (ce qui est vrai, I-41 je crois).

----------

## truz

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> On ne peut pas demander toujours de meilleures conditions de vies et s'étonner ensuite que notre travail parte chez les Polonais, ou pire chez les Chinois et plus loin encore.

  Qui a été le plus touché par le textile chinois: les français qui sont si bien lotis ? les allemands nos presque frères ? les américains tous puissants ? un autre pays occidental dont le niveau de vie fait qu'il n'est plus compétitif ? Non, ce sont les pays comme le Maroc, la Tunisie les plus touchés. Alors doivent-ils eux-aussi baisser leur niveau de vie ??? La façon dont tu (et les politiques pro-oui) présente le problème est fausse car elle ne l'embrasse pas dans sa globalité, c'est un problème lié directement à l'OMC, c'est à ce niveau qu'il faut imposer des règles de bonne conduite à la Chine et ne pas l'autoriser à envahir le marché de ses produits de cette façon. Mais c'est vrai qu'il est tellement plus tentant de s'affoler en disant que seule la constitution peut régler le problème... Comment avons-nous fait jusqu'à présent sans constitution ? on ne s'est pourtant pas trop mal démerdé, pourquoi est-il si inconcevable que l'on puisse continuer de vivre sans ?

----------

## x4n4x

Pour ce qui est du social, on peut penser a premiere vue comme le font les neo-classique qu'il est nefaste a la productivité, et qu'ils obligent les entreprises a diminuer la masse salariale pour pouvoir tenir le niveau et pourtant il semble clair que le social a son role, car sinon qui va consommer ???? qui va assurer les malades.. Maintenant critiquer l'Europe sur le liberalisme, pas besoin d'aller jsuque la, cela fait maintenant un bout de temps que la France fonce dans ce chemin sans l'Europe... Le tout serait d'essayer de conserver un minimum moins minimal  :Smile:  <= idée purement personnelle et denué d'interet :p

EDIT: truz a raison dans un certains sens la constitution ne reglera rien a ces probleme comme je l'ai entendu puisque les capitaux pourront toujours transiter comme bon leur semblent... Maintenant un phenomene est clair la chine est de moins en moins productive, meme schema quasiment que le japon, et ceux de demain, sans doute l'Inde et d'autre... La constitution n'a rien a voir avec ca

----------

## vdemeester

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *vdemeester wrote:*   On ne peut pas demander toujours de meilleures conditions de vies et s'étonner ensuite que notre travail parte chez les Polonais, ou pire chez les Chinois et plus loin encore.  Qui a été le plus touché par le textile chinois: les français qui sont si bien lotis ? les allemands nos presque frères ? les américains tous puissants ? un autre pays occidental dont le niveau de vie fait qu'il n'est plus compétitif ? Non, ce sont les pays comme le Maroc, la Tunisie les plus touchés. Alors doivent-ils eux-aussi baisser leur niveau de vie ??? La façon dont tu (et les politiques pro-oui) présente le problème est fausse car elle ne l'embrasse pas dans sa globalité, c'est un problème lié directement à l'OMC, c'est à ce niveau qu'il faut imposer des règles de bonne conduite à la Chine et ne pas l'autoriser à envahir le marché de ses produits de cette façon. Mais c'est vrai qu'il est tellement plus tentant de s'affoler en disant que seule la constitution peut régler le problème... Comment avons-nous fait jusqu'à présent sans constitution ? on ne s'est pourtant pas trop mal démerdé, pourquoi est-il si inconcevable que l'on puisse continuer de vivre sans ?

 

Je ne parlais pas du textile mais de l'alimentaire dans mon exemple..

On a permis à la Chine de faire ce qu'elle a fait, on était même prévenus. On s'est bien démerdé sans la consitution, peut être se démerdera-t-on mieux avec ?

On s'est bien démerdé car la Chine n'a jamais été aussi "forte" qu'elle ne l'ai maintenant.. La constitution ne reglera pas le problème de la chine, elle n'est pas là pour ça.. 

On a choisit le capitalisme plutôt que le communisme ou autre systèmes.. Il faut en assumer les conséquences...

J'ai une question : pour vous, la droite c'est pour le OUI et la gauche pour le NON ?? Alors dans quel camps suis-je pour vous ? La droite ?? le bourgeois de base bien planqué dans son pays ?

----------

## truz

 *x4n4x wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est du social, on peut penser a premiere vue comme le font les neo-classique qu'il est nefaste a la productivité, et qu'ils obligent les entreprises a diminuer la masse salariale pour pouvoir tenir le niveau et pourtant il semble clair que le social a son role, car sinon qui va consommer ???? qui va assurer les malades.. 

 et pour aller dans ce sens: quel est le pays le plus productif les Etats-Unis ou la France ? réponse: http://www.lexpansion.com/art/2119.69656.0.html

----------

## bosozoku

Bon alors la je suis completement off mais cette phrase m'a interpellée :

la Chine n'a jamais été aussi "forte" qu'elle ne l'ai maintenant

La Chine à toujours été le pays le plus puissant du monde, que ce soit de façon économique ou militaire.

Elle à ratée la révolution industrielle. Les deux cents ans que la Chine à du passer à rattraper les pays occidentaux qui ont "attraper" cette révolution industrielle (et par la même occasion à s'appauvrir à cause de Mao) n'était pas une période "normale".

Nous sommes en train d'assister à un "retour à la normale" et on ne pourra pratiquement rien faire car la Chine est un véritable rouleau compresseur (grace à sa population gigantesque). Dans les 100 prochaines années, la Chine sera la premiere puissance mondiale et de loin. Ouf je serais mort  :Very Happy: 

Bref désolé de m'être écarté mais ça me parraissait important.

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai une question : pour vous, la droite c'est pour le OUI et la gauche pour le NON ?? Alors dans quel camps suis-je pour vous ? La droite ?? le bourgeois de base bien planqué dans son pays ?

 

J'ai la flemme de me requoter moi même mais j'ai déja dis dans ce topic que le oui ou le non n'avait rien à voir avec la gauche ou la droite. La preuve puisque c'est partagé dans les deux camps !

----------

## Ey

 *truz wrote:*   

> http://www.lexpansion.com/art/2119.69656.0.html

 

On voit aussi qu'il est précisé par heure de travail et quand on sait que le français ne bosse que 35h ou ptet 39 dans de très rare cas on se dit qu'il serait bien qu'ils soient qd même un peu plus productif surtout qu'au EU c'est plutot 45-50... sinon quand tu regardes la production par salarié qui est indiquée après c'est bizarre les Etats Unis nous mettent la branlée...

EDIT : j'ai assoupli mes propos parce qu'à la relecture à froid j'étais limite là donc... dsl si j'ai agressé qqun...

EDIT2 : d'ailleurs si on regarde bien l'article on voit que c'est les norvégiens les number one hors c'est aussi eux les champions du nombre d'heures totale avec le fabuleu score de 1300 heures par ans ce qui les mets loin devant les français qui sont du côté de 1450 environs... donc bon si on voulait vraiment comparer qqchose il faudrait surtout avoir les salaires correspondant dans les différents pays pour voir quel salarié est le plus rentable.Last edited by Ey on Fri May 27, 2005 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truz

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> On s'est bien démerdé car la Chine n'a jamais été aussi "forte" qu'elle ne l'ai maintenant.

 Précision: on s'est bien démerdé car jusqu'à présent la concurrence n'était pas "libre et non faussée" avec la Chine, il y avait des quotas.

----------

## truz

 *Ey wrote:*   

> EDIT : j'ai assoupli mes propos parce qu'à la relecture à froid j'étais limite là donc... dsl si j'ai agressé qqun...
> 
> 

 pas de soucis  :Smile: 

On ne va pas non plus épiloguer sur ce sujet, je voulais juste montrer qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir des règles imposants "une souplesse des salariés pour s'adapter aux conditions qu'exige le marché" afin d'être productif, notre (celle de la France) productivité horaire le montre assez bien.

----------

## anigel

Pour coller au sujet, et surtout pour parler de ce qui concerne principalement ce forum (l'informatique), je vous conseille la lecture de cette page.

Elle présente l'évolution des avis de la commission, sur les brevets logiciels au sein de l'Union, et au cours des tractations des entreprises privées (notez l'effort : j'écris "tractations", et pas "pressions"  :Laughing: ). Bref, lisez attentivement, et vous en déduirez sans peine ce qui suivra. Si le texte en lui-même n'est pas dangeureux, il ouvre la voie à toutes les réformes que nous redoutons.

----------

## Jacquelin

Je vais essayer de tout exposer de façon courte et assez explicite ^^ de ce que je pense du traité constitutionnel européen.

Tout d'abords le texte : je le trouve particulièrement long et compliqué (ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour voter "Non" !).

Ce que contient le texte (c'est là ou cela devient intéressant) : 

 Les "plus" du traité : 

  - lorsqu' on lit la constitution on remarque un effort fait de la part de l'Union  Européenne qui est de construire enfin un texte qui présente les institutions européenne (comme toute bonne constitution).

  - De rendre compte des différentes positions politiques, culturelles et religieuses de l'Union Européenne.

  - La commission Européenne est choisi (L'assemblé Européenne élise, avec la participation du conseil des ministres, le commissaire européen qui lui même choisi ses commissaires).

 Les "moins" du traité :

  - En ce qui concerne le travail : on ne parle plus du droit au travail mais plus de droit de travail et de liberté au travail ce qui est radicalement différent, c'est une valeur de l'Europe où l'on dit : "on a la liberté de travailler et non pas un droit d'accéder à un emploi" (article I-75)

  - En ce qui concerne le culte et la religion nous avons (d'après la constitution) tous le droit "à la liberté de pensée, de conscience et de religion. Ce droit implique la liberté de changer de religion ou de conviction, ainsi que la liberté de manifester sa religion ou sa conviction individuellement ou  collectivement, en public ou en privé, par le culte, l'enseignement, les pratiques et l'accomplissement des rites."(Article I-70) cela me fait pensé à l'éducation "laïque" ...

  - Avec ce traité le droit de l'Union "prime le droit des Etats membres" (article I.6) et que les lois européennes soient désormais directement applicables sans passer par les parlements nationaux. (et non pas comme souvent on veut nous faire croire que c'est le droit du pays membre qui prime sur celui de l'europe).

  - la commission européenne est la seule (dans l'ensemble des cas prévus par la constitution) à proposer des actes législatifs.

  - 1 million d'Européen peuvent soumettre une proposition législative à la commission Européenne. La commission nest pas tenue den tenir compte et les européen signant cette proposition doivent être d'un certain nombre de pays membres (le chiffre n'est pas communiqué).

Il y a plein d'autres points positifs et négatifs à cette consitution.

Voici 33 bonnes raisons de voter "non" http://www.legrandsoir.info/article.php3?id_article=2079

Voici 5 bonnes raisons de voter "oui" (avec quelque explication c'est des raisons de la gauche votant oui) http://www.ouisocialiste.net/article.php3?id_article=680

----------

## vdemeester

 *Jacquelin wrote:*   

>  - Avec ce traité le droit de l'Union "prime le droit des Etats membres" (article I.6) et que les lois européennes soient désormais directement applicables sans passer par les parlements nationaux. (et non pas comme souvent on veut nous faire croire que c'est le droit du pays membre qui prime sur celui de l'europe).

 

La question est là : dans notre esprit on veut avoir une europe économique comme c'est le cas actuellement et donc on est contre cet article. Ou alors on veut une europe politique, ne plus penser en tant qu'état français, mais en tant qu'une Europe entière et là on est d'accord avec cet article.

Différence de point de vue je pense. On pense l'Europe comme une association ou comme une famille.. Les membres de la famille portent le même nom et la volonté de cette famille prime sur la volonté d'un individu de celle-ci. Voilà comment je le vois.

----------

## cylgalad

Oui ou non, on l'aura dans le cul, le TCE ne fait qu'entériner un état de fait : le capitalisme américain dirige la planète et refuse toute "concurrence" (c'est une attitude monopolistique !).

Je ne voterai pas, dire "non" c'est se ranger à côté des faschos, dire "oui" c'est précipiter la fin du monde, ne pas voter c'est rejeter cette arnaque qu'est la démocratie superficielle et qui n'a jamais empêché l'oppression et la dictature de s'imposer (Hitler, Bush et Chirac ont été "démocratiquement" élus, on voit le résultat...)Last edited by cylgalad on Sat May 28, 2005 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vdemeester

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Oui ou non, on l'aura dans le cul, le TCE ne fait qu'entériner un état de fait : le capitalisme américain dirige la planète et refuse toute "concurrence" (c'est une attitude monopolistique !).
> 
> Je ne voterai pas, dire "non" c'est se ranger à côté des faschos, dire "oui" c'est précipité la fin du monde.

 

Et ne pas voter c'est ne pas prendre ces responsabilités

----------

## cylgalad

T'as raison, ne réfléchis pas, rabâche la propagande officiel !

Voter c'est au contraire abdiquer ses résponsabilités, voter c'est être esclave de la ploutocratie qui détruit la planète depuis 3 siécles.

----------

## vdemeester

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> T'as raison, ne réfléchis pas, rabâche la propagande officiel !
> 
> Voter c'est au contraire abdiquer ses résponsabilités, voter c'est être esclave de la ploutocratie qui détruit la planète depuis 3 siécles.

 

Peut-être, mais voter c'est également en quelques sorte décider du chemin que l'on veut que son pays prenne. Tu ne votes pas, c'est ton choix, mais tu es obligé de suivre ce que tes concitoyens ont voté pour toi, même si ça ne te plait pas.. C'est dommage..

----------

## cylgalad

Tu ne décides de rien du tout, tu ne fais que signer un chèque en blanc à des criminels.

En tout cas j'espère que vous voterez non si vous votez, qu'au moins el gringo dégage lundi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Hum voter non c'est se ranger du coté des faschos j'espère que c'était une blague (de mauvais gout en plus) ?

Parce que la c'est carrément une insulte envers les gens qui ne veulent pas de cette constitution, ça ne veut pas dire que l'on est pas Européen et qu'on veut rester dans notre coin.

----------

## sireyessire

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Tu ne décides de rien du tout, tu ne fais que signer un chèque en blanc à des criminels.
> 
> En tout cas j'espère que vous voterez non si vous votez, qu'au moins el gringo dégage lundi 

 

Ça y est je l'attendais celle-là!

C'est pas possible d'être aussi obtus, on vous demande de répondre à une question pas si compliquée: Acceptez-vous ou pas la constitution européenne telle qu'elle a été formulée?

et tout de suite ça doit se transformer en plébiscite pour ou contre le gouvernement et/ou le chef d'état. Franchement, avec de tels comportements je me demande pourquoi on essaie encore de faire des référendums, on devrait plutôt faire un rand sur les listes électorales pour élire les députés, et voilà ça serait tout de suite mieux!

Y a vraiment des fois où je me demande pourquoi je veux rentrer en France, je ferai mieux d'aller de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, au moins on est directement prévenu sur le comportement des gens.

Rahhhh ça fait du bien! bon retour au projet au lieu de discuter dans le vent sur un sujet dont on se demande encore ce qu'il fait ici  :Wink: 

----------

## vdemeester

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   Tu ne décides de rien du tout, tu ne fais que signer un chèque en blanc à des criminels.
> 
> En tout cas j'espère que vous voterez non si vous votez, qu'au moins el gringo dégage lundi  
> 
> Ça y est je l'attendais celle-là!
> ...

 

+1  :Smile: 

Tiens un lien qui passe par là : http://padawan.info/fr/europe/demain_cest_oui_mais.html

----------

## Ey

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Y a vraiment des fois où je me demande pourquoi je veux rentrer en France, je ferai mieux d'aller de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, au moins on est directement prévenu sur le comportement des gens.

 

Tout à fait d'accord, on part quand ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Faust_

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

>  *truz wrote:*    *xr31Daisy wrote:*   Mais ces articles là ne supplantent certainement pas la Constitution Française. 
> 
>  *La Constitution wrote:*   ARTICLE I-6
> 
> Le droit de l'Union
> ...

 

le traite n'oblige pas a appliquer la peine de mort, c'est une evidence et heureusement

par contre le traite dit clairement

 *La Constitution wrote:*   

> ARTICLE I-6
> 
> Le droit de l'Union
> 
> La Constitution et le droit adopté par les institutions de l'Union, dans l'exercice des compétences qui sont attribuées à celle-ci, priment le droit des États membres.

 

en resume, tant que l'europe n'a pas competence sur un sujet, le droit des etats membres prime mais sachant que le champ d'action de l'europe s'aggrandit d'annee en annee et que ses limites futures ne sont pas definies, plusieures questions se posent:

sur quoi aura t'elle competence demain ?

que restera t'il du droit des etats membres demain ?

cet article implique qu'a chaque fois que l'europe acquerra une nouvelle competence son droit primera sur celui des etats et ce sans aucune limite definie

sincerement rien que ca fait que je vais voter NON mais le liberalisme qu'implique cette constitution me conforte dans mon choix

de plus je suis contre la construction d'un etat federal a l'americaine

donc, oui a l'europe, non a cette constitution car quoique puissent en dire les defenseurs du oui, on peut etre pour l'europe mais une autre europe

----------

## Jacquelin

Il y a une question que je me pose : Si on vote non, que se passe-t-il?

Sérieusement, nous avons les partisans du "oui" qui disent que la France sera "ignoré" ou du moins aura un poids moins fort dans l'Europe. Soit c'est un risque mais au sujet du traité lui même? Je veux dire sur 25 états membres si nous sommes le seuls à refuser ce traité on ne va pas me faire croire que la commission va rédiger un autre texte et le refaire voter a tous !

Déjà je sais que d'autres textes sont prévus ... 

Le "Oui" prétend que cela va retarder la construction de l'Europe alors que si le oui l'emporte on pourra toujours changer la constitution (d'après l'article IV-443 il faudrait jusqu'à 7 institution dont 3 à l'unanimité pour modifier le traité).

Bon malgré tout une fois que le traité aura été ratifié ils rentrera en application mais si UN pays vote non ... Je sais qu'il est prévu la continuité des votes dans les différents pays mais après ? Il se passera quoi ?

----------

## Ey

 *Jacquelin wrote:*   

> Il y a une question que je me pose : Si on vote non, que se passe-t-il?
> 
> Sérieusement, nous avons les partisans du "oui" qui disent que la France sera "ignoré" ou du moins aura un poids moins fort dans l'Europe. Soit c'est un risque mais au sujet du traité lui même? Je veux dire sur 25 états membres si nous sommes le seuls à refuser ce traité on ne va pas me faire croire que la commission va rédiger un autre texte et le refaire voter a tous !

 

Juste un petit éclaircissement pour commencer : la commission n'est pas à l'origine de ce traité constitutionnel. C'est une convention constituée entre autre de parlementaire des différents mouvements politique et des différents pays constituant l'union qui a rédigé ce texte à l'origine. Ce texte est un consensus et a prit plus d'un an à être obtenu. Bon par contre derrière le Conseil a changé quelques points notament la majoritée qualifiée qui a fait les frais d'un marchandage entre les différents pays et qui a abouti aux pourcentages actuels...

Sinon pour retourner un peu à ta question c'est clair qu'on ne sait pas trop ce qui va se passer dans la meusure ou l'on a du mal à envisager le conseil européen qui prenne ses décisions avec la majoritée qualifiée des membres qui ont ratifié le traité et l'unanimitée des autres ... Il faudra donc un autre texte d'ici à fin 2009 (date de fin du traité de nice et à laquelle on est sensé commencer à appliquer le nouveau traité). Maintenant la question que l'on peut se poser est : a-t-on le temps de refaire un autre traité constitutionnel d'ici là ? Sachant que la convention précédente a commencée à se réunir en février 2002, il faudrait vraiment booster les discusions et les ratifications qui s'en suivront... Bref à priori si on vote non, mais aussi probablement si tout autre pays vote non, on va devoir trouver un autre traité (qui n'aura pas de vocation constitutionnel) pour prendre la relève après 2009 et ce n'est qu'après qu'on commencera à repenser à un texte constitutionnel.

Le problème supplémentaire posé est de savoir dans quelle meusure nous pourrions obtenir un texte qui soit plus satisfaisant pour les détracteurs actuels, sachant qu'on aura besoin d'avoir non seulement ratification en France mais aussi dans les 24 autres pays dont un certains nombre ne partagent pas notre vision de la politique sociale. Pour ce qui est d'avoir un texte beaucoup plus court il faut quand même savoir que ce texte a pour vocation de remplacer les traités actuels et il n'est donc pas envisageable d'oublier d'un seul coup tous les accords actuels au niveau européens.

----------

## Enlight

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *truz wrote:*   Quelle Europe sans la France ??? Ce n'est pas imaginable. L'Europe n'existe pas dans les 2 poids lourds que sont la France et l'Allemagne. Et quel serait l'impact du NON: que pourraient bien penser les peuples des autres pays si le pays des droits de l'Homme, le pays de la Révolution par excellence, un pays fondateur de l'Europe, fervent opposant au libéralisme à l'anglo-saxone disait NON à *cette* constitution: que la France veut se mettre hors de l'Europe ? qu'elle refuse de s'allier avec ses voisins ? sérieusement qui peut penser ça ? Ils se diront très certainement que la France est simplement plus exigente sur le social. 
> 
> Avec un peu de chance la France et l'Angleterre vont voter non et l'Europe pourra enfin avancer sans ces deux enclumes qui passent leur temps à tout bloquer...
> 
> Sinon juste comme ça la france est plus éxigente sur le social, oui mais contrairement à ce que pensent les français plus de social n'est pas nécessairement vu comme étant positif dans tous les pays d'europe... donc je suis pas sur qu'ils remercient la France parce qu'elle a décidée de faire chier sur un point sur lequel ils ont déjà fait des concessions...
> ...

 

bah y'en a d'autres tapis dans l'ombre  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Le problème supplémentaire posé est de savoir dans quelle meusure nous pourrions obtenir un texte qui soit plus satisfaisant pour les détracteurs actuels, sachant qu'on aura besoin d'avoir non seulement ratification en France mais aussi dans les 24 autres pays dont un certains nombre ne partagent pas notre vision de la politique sociale. Pour ce qui est d'avoir un texte beaucoup plus court il faut quand même savoir que ce texte a pour vocation de remplacer les traités actuels et il n'est donc pas envisageable d'oublier d'un seul coup tous les accords actuels au niveau européens.

 

Résoudre ce problème n'est pas si complexe qu'il n'y parait. Il suffirait d'écrire une Constitution (une vraie, qui parle des hommes et des droits, et non de l'économie. mais ça sera difficile d'en faire un pavé de 500 pages...). Il me semble que mettre en place une sorte de "gouvernement européen" avec un président élu, ne requiert pas forcément de détailler les rapports commerciaux entre pays ? Tout ça, ça doit venir après. Nous demander aujourd'hui de signer, ce traité commercial, en l'appelant Constitution et en espérant que ça va passer... C'est un peu gros, non ?

----------

## Ey

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Résoudre ce problème n'est pas si complexe qu'il n'y parait. Il suffirait d'écrire une Constitution (une vraie, qui parle des hommes et des droits, et non de l'économie. mais ça sera difficile d'en faire un pavé de 500 pages...). Il me semble que mettre en place une sorte de "gouvernement européen" avec un président élu, ne requiert pas forcément de détailler les rapports commerciaux entre pays ? Tout ça, ça doit venir après. Nous demander aujourd'hui de signer, ce traité commercial, en l'appelant Constitution et en espérant que ça va passer... C'est un peu gros, non ?

 

La question n'est pas de savoir si ça aurait du venir avant ou après, le problème c'est que c'est DEJA là depuis longtemps. Et comme ce texte a pour but de remplacer les traités précédent il doit reprendre leur contenu ou alors tu vas avoir un joli retour en arrière parce que tu n'auras plus aucun traité valide pour ce qui a déjà été fait. C'est tout le problème que présente ce traité constitutionnel. C'est pas une constitution d'ailleurs tu ne vois nul part mention d'un Etat ni de quoi que ce soit de ce genre, le terme constitution est employé parce que ce texte fixe le fonctionnement des institutions.

----------

## zdra

Si la france vote non je vous tue TOUS !!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pour moi ça doit pas passer par un référendum car la population a déjà prouvé à plusieur reprises qu'elle en a rien à foutre de voter pour l'europe quand on voit les taux de participation. Déjà que pour les nationnal c'est une honte... Bref si la france vote contre et qu'il n'y a pas eu plus de 70% de participation je râlerai sec !!!!

Voter non c'est un suicide, c'est miner l'europe et décapiter les espoirs.

Pour moi la réponse a "que faire si la france refuse" est simple: la france est pas dans l'europe tant qu'elle accepte pas. Puis c'est tout ! On applique ce traité à 24 et la france nous rejoindra qd elle en aura marre de faire chier son monde... l'angleterre a pas l'euro, tanpis les autre l'ont et les anglais l'auront un jours c'est que partie remise...

----------

## Amadeus.osa

Eh ben pour moi, c'est OUI!  :Very Happy: 

Une bonne raison en plus de celle déjà citées:

L'Allemagne

L'Allemagne dit OUI à la constitution. Voter NON, ce serait s'OPPOSER, DETRUIRE des années de partenariats et d'efforts!

Donc pour moi, c'est clair!

----------

## anigel

Dire non à ce texte n'est pas forcément destructeur. Ca peut au contraire être constructif, pour concevoir une Constitution (une vraie), plus claire, plus concise par exemple.

Quand à savoir ce que ferons les français demain dans leur ensemble, je ne peux le prédire. Néanmoins une chose est sûre : dans une Europe qui insiste sur le fait que signer, ce n'est pas se renier soi-même, je pense que les français prendront leur décision sans prendre la température de nos amis belges. Et heureusement !

Ceci dit, si ce n'est pas la France, ce sera un autre pays. Un texte pareil n'est pas fait pour être approuvé les yeux fermés. Qui aurait imaginer devoir discuter la Constitution française ?

Je pense aussi que les gens qui voteront non demain, ne le font pas contre l'Allemagne, mais pour une meilleure Europe. On se bat pour construire un monde qui ressemble à nos aspirations, non ? Chaque opinion est respectable, ne l'oublions pas.

----------

## zdra

Par définition de "négociation" un text ne sera jamais parfait pour un des parti. Ce que toi tu crois être un text parfait est pouris aux yeux d'un autre, et inversément. Dette constitution est donc le fruit de négociations et de compromis pour avoir un text qui colle au mieux à chacun sans être parfait pour personne... Un meilleur text me semble impossible pour l'instant et pas de text c'est condamner l'europe a rester cette institution foireuse sans base commune solide qui donnerait un poid qui dépasse les petites nations.

Fin bon si ça dépendait que de mois les états n'existeraient plus depuis longtemps et on aurait un président européen élu au suffrage universel, 1 européen = 1 voie.

----------

## Faust_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Fin bon si ça dépendait que de mois les états n'existeraient plus depuis longtemps et on aurait un président européen élu au suffrage universel, 1 européen = 1 voie.

 

surtout pas, heureusement pour nous que ce n'est pas toi qui decide  :Smile: 

je ne sais pas comment ca se passe en belgique, mais en france nous avons la chance d'avoir une constitution qui tienne la route et je ne suis pas du tout pret a l'abandonner au profis d'une "pseudo constitution" boiteuse, n'en deplaise a nos amis belges

----------

## CryoGen

Alors comme sur beaucoup de forum je vois que les "oui" ralent sur les "non"... et ca sans argument pour la constitution en elle meme mais plutot sur ce que ca pourrait engendrer de voter non ou "les autres ont voté oui, je vote oui"

Moi je ne voterai pas oui pour un texte aussi incomprensible.

----------

## zdra

oh mais t'allume la tv t'en aura de l'argumentation  :Wink: 

Faust_ > oh que je déteste ce nationnalisme "nous en france blablabla"... vous en france vous êtes RIEN dans le monde ! pas plus que la belgique ! il n'y a que a travers l'europe que les européens peuvent avoir un poid, dispercé comme on l'est maintenant on arrivera jamais à rien politiquement. Regarder la guerre en irak, les usa ont voulu aller de l'avant dans le probleme irakien, l'europe c'est couverte de honte en démontrant qu'elle est incapable d'avoir une optinion commune qui a le moindre  poid résultat les usa sont parti tout seul. Si l'europe était enfin soudée et oubliait un peu ce nationnalisme on aurrait eu un mot à dire dans le conflit et on aurait peu faire face aux usa !

----------

## Faust_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> oh mais t'allume la tv t'en aura de l'argumentation 
> 
> Faust_ > oh que je déteste ce nationnalisme "nous en france blablabla"... vous en france vous êtes RIEN dans le monde ! pas plus que la belgique ! il n'y a que a travers l'europe que les européens peuvent avoir un poid, dispercé comme on l'est maintenant on arrivera jamais à rien politiquement. Regarder la guerre en irak, les usa ont voulu aller de l'avant dans le probleme irakien, l'europe c'est couverte de honte en démontrant qu'elle est incapable d'avoir une optinion commune qui a le moindre  poid résultat les usa sont parti tout seul. Si l'europe était enfin soudée et oubliait un peu ce nationnalisme on aurrait eu un mot à dire dans le conflit et on aurait peu faire face aux usa !

 

qui te parles de nationalisme ?

lis mon 1er post de cette meme page et tu sauras pourquoi, je vais voter non demain...

et si a ton sens pour ne pas etre nationaliste, je dois accepter une constitution (qui d'ailleurs n'en porte que le nom) a laquelle je n'adhere pas du tout alors ok je suis nationaliste  :Smile: 

contrairement a ce que tu peux croire ou penser (d'ailleurs ca m'importe peu, chacun pense ce qu'il veut) je ne suis nullement anti-europeen, mais pour les raisons citees dans mon autre post auquel j'ajoute le fait que nul part on ne trouve de reference a la laicite, ainsi que d'autres, je ne vais pas detailler ici tout ce qui me derange dans les 448 articles

je ne veux pas d'une europe creee sur d'aussi mauvaises bases

sinon pour finir et je precise que ca ne t'es pas personnellement adresse, c'est juste un constat que je fais en fonction des nombreuses personnes avec qui j'ai pu en discuter sur differents sites et forums ou dans ma vie de tous les jours

je remarque que la plupart des gens voulant voter non, on lu tout ou partie de cette constitution, contrairement a beaucoup de defenseurs du oui, qui ont juste base leur choix sur le fait qu'on leur ai dit que c'etait mal de voter non

----------

## zdra

Sans porter de jugement sur la constition en elle meme, un refus signifie surtout de dire une foi pour toute que l'europe n'a pas la moindre identité commune. Que l'europe n'arrivera jamais a parler d'une voie. Que l'europe n'aura jamais le moindre poid politique ni la moindre crédibilité internationnal.

----------

## bosozoku

Mais pourquoi s'obstiner à dire jamais ? On dirait que tu crois que c'est la seule chance et qu'il n'y aura jamais d'autre alternative ! Dire non, c'est refuser cette constitution, ce n'est pas un refus général mais un refus temporaire en attendant une constitution plus sérieuse.

----------

## Faust_

mais si pour acceder a une identite europeenne, je dois accepter de faire une croix sur mes idees, je ne suis pas d'accord et je ne vois pas l'europe sous cet angle

faire quelques concessions, je suis d'accord et je trouve ca entierement normal mais personne ne m'obligera a adherer a quelque chose qui va (a plus de 75%) a l'encontre de mes idees

en tout cas on ne me forcera pas a dire oui car je sais exactement pourquoi je dis non

dire que l'on peut voter oui sans porter de jugement sur la constitution en elle meme est un non sens

comment peut-on dire oui a quelque chose sans savoir ce que l'on accepte ou en sachant que l'on est contre ?

----------

## Ey

 *zdra wrote:*   

> oh mais t'allume la tv t'en aura de l'argumentation 
> 
> Faust_ > oh que je déteste ce nationnalisme "nous en france blablabla"... vous en france vous êtes RIEN dans le monde ! pas plus que la belgique ! il n'y a que a travers l'europe que les européens peuvent avoir un poid, dispercé comme on l'est maintenant on arrivera jamais à rien politiquement. Regarder la guerre en irak, les usa ont voulu aller de l'avant dans le probleme irakien, l'europe c'est couverte de honte en démontrant qu'elle est incapable d'avoir une optinion commune qui a le moindre  poid résultat les usa sont parti tout seul. Si l'europe était enfin soudée et oubliait un peu ce nationnalisme on aurrait eu un mot à dire dans le conflit et on aurait peu faire face aux usa !

 

Ralala c'est dingue j'ai l'impression d'être belge là... J'ai du passer trop de temps en belgique moi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marc.driver

Je suis tombé par hazard ce soir cur cette discussion que je ne m'attendais pas à trouver sur ce forum.

C'est cependant très bien de se poser quelques questions, cela montre aussi qu'Internet est partie intégrante des échanges d'informations de toutes nature.

A celui qui dit d'ouvrir la TV pour avoir des arguments pour le oui, je pense que le matraquage y est tel qu'il faut s'empresser d'aller voir ailleurs, discuter avec des gens qui ont lu ce traité (on parle beaucoup de constitution mais c'est un traité, un traité économique où toutes les questions économiques libérales priment).

J'ai relevé trois articles qui peuvent répondre à une bonne partie des échanges ci-dessus (les commentaires ne sont pas de moi, mais j'y adhère, c'est pourquoi je me permet de vous les livrer tels quels) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout dabord larticle 210.
> 
> Cet article interdit à lUnion européenne (UE) de prendre des mesures portant sur les salaires. Il interdit donc à lUE toute politique de salaire minimum, même progressive et adaptée à la richesse des pays. 
> ...

 

Comme beaucoup d'autres, j'ai eu du mal à lire les textes de ce traité et probablement pas tout compris! Une chose est sûre, si quelque chose n'est pas compréhensible, je ne peux l'adopter: par exemple je ne signe pas un contrat avant de savoir exactement ce qu'il y a dedans, vous non plus je pense (?).

Il y a aussi quelque chose de malsain dans cet acharnement à faire voter "oui" aux français, ces menaces dont le citoyen a été l'objet ces derniers temps, tout y est passé, même le prestige (voir le paquebot France...).

On nous a posé une question, qu'on nous laise répondre en toute sérénité!

Dans cet exercice il n'y a que deux réponses possibles qui seront prises en compte; Dans les deux cas il y a une des actions qui vont s'en suivre.

Il faut revoir sa copie? mais nos députés européens et nos gouvernants sont payés pour cela (bien, je crois...);

ça coûte cher? Il ne fallait pas jetter 30 millions d'euros pour la propagande du oui (c'est juste ce que l'europe a mis comme participation pour le référendum français, je ne compte pas ce que les partis politiques ni le gouvernement français ont mis dans la balance.

ça prend du temps? Raison de plus pour s'y mettre vite et terminer le plus vite possible, tout le monde y gagnera.

Enfin, il vaut mieux discuter avant qu'après!

Ce n'est pas le tout, demain je vais voter.

Bonne nuit  :Cool: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Si la france vote non je vous tue TOUS !!! 
> 
> Pour moi ça doit pas passer par un référendum car la population a déjà prouvé à plusieur reprises qu'elle en a rien à foutre de voter pour l'europe quand on voit les taux de participation. Déjà que pour les nationnal c'est une honte... Bref si la france vote contre et qu'il n'y a pas eu plus de 70% de participation je râlerai sec !!!!

 

C'est clair, tout serait tellement plus simple si on imposait les choses au peuple, je propose qu'on mette zdra comme dictateur, ca ferait du bien a la france je trouve ...

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Voter non c'est un suicide, c'est miner l'europe et décapiter les espoirs.

 

Ahh le vieil argument ... Moi je dirais plutot que adopter le TCE actuel revient a decapiter tous les espoirs.

Et meme dans l'hypothese ou dire "non" serait un suicide, je prefererait saborder le navire, meme si je coule avec, pour qu'un navire plus robuste, plus propre puisse renaître, au profit des generations futures.

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Pour moi la réponse a "que faire si la france refuse" est simple: la france est pas dans l'europe tant qu'elle accepte pas. Puis c'est tout ! On applique ce traité à 24 et la france nous rejoindra qd elle en aura marre de faire chier son monde... l'angleterre a pas l'euro, tanpis les autre l'ont et les anglais l'auront un jours c'est que partie remise...

 

L'europe sans la france je demande a voir ..., ce qui me fait peur dans tes propos, c'est que selon toi, toute opposition est mauvaise (tu serais vraiment un bon dictateur ...) , alors que c'est necessaire pour faire avancer les choses dans le bon sens (ya qu'a voir l'assemblée nationale en france, ya une majorite ecrasante de droite, en gros, ce qui est proposé par l'UMP passe (dans la majorite des cas), tu trouves ca normal ? moi je ne crois pas)

----------

## Jacquelin

ce qui me fait rire c'est que malgré tout on ne sait toujours pas ce qu'il va se passer si on vote non. Rien est prévu à cette possibilité alors bon ... on me dit que cela va détruire l'Europe ... je ne vois pas en quoi. Mais surtout tout le monde prétend tout chose sans preuve...

----------

## Enlight

 *Jacquelin wrote:*   

> ce qui me fait rire c'est que malgré tout on ne sait toujours pas ce qu'il va se passer si on vote non. Rien est prévu à cette possibilité alors bon ... on me dit que cela va détruire l'Europe ... je ne vois pas en quoi. Mais surtout tout le monde prétend tout chose sans preuve...

 

bah j'ai envie de dire qu'au rythme où vont les choses, si on se sent capable de vivre de chasse de cueuillette et de pêche et que vivre avec un pagne ne nous dérange pas trop, on peut se permettre de voter non... où alors on déménage direct dans un pays du tiers monde et on évite de mettre la France dans une m***e infâme...

Sinon ben moi je trouve ZRDA à raison, ça me fait mal de le dire mais on est un pays de chieurs...Last edited by Enlight on Sun May 29, 2005 1:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Leander256

 *Raffarin wrote:*   

> Win the yes need the no to win again the no

 

J'ai l'impression que pour faire face aux Etats-Unis, on monte les Etats-Unis 2. Je suis totalement contre ça, si des gens veulent vivre comme aux Etats-Unis, ils n'ont qu'à y aller (si ils sont acceptés, ce qui n'est pas dit, mais quel beau pays...). Ce qui m'énerve encore plus, c'est qu'on nous propose un référendum, mais que surtout "il faut voter oui car il n'y a pas d'autre option". Ça doit être (entre autres) de la lâcheté politique: on fait passer le traité avec un référendum pour que les gens ne puissent pas s'en plaindre après coup, puisque c'est eux qui ont décidé. Je ne vais pas répéter inutilement les arguments des autres, pour moi ce sera non.

----------

## zdra

Je crois qu'on m'a mal compris, je dis pas qu'il faut accepter les yeux fermé, mais simplement c'est trop tard pour rentrer dans un débat de fond. Je répondais pas ici pour convaincre mais plutot pour exprimer mon sentiment que les partisants du non sont des chieurs pour l'europe. Je répete simplement que (sans porter de jugement sur la constitution en elle meme) beaucoup de pays ont déjà accepté cette constitution et que si la france refuse (que ce soit bien ou non, justifié ou pas) ça prouvera encore une fois l'incoérance de l'europe et son incapasité d'avoir la moindre position commune. C'est une constation, pas un jugement. Et étant très pro-européen ça m'attriste de voir qu'on arrive jamais a avoir le moindre poid ni rôle à jouer dans le monde.

Je veux pas d'une europe comme les usa, je veux infiniment mieux parce qu'on en est capable ! Simplement je pense que faire une gueure à l'américaine c'est facile de le faire tout seul... mais l'europe essaye timidement de dire qu'il y a des solutions diplomatique, et ça c'est impossible tout seul ! Si l'europe trouve pas un système pour être plus unis la diplomatie est impossible pour peser dans les conflits. Au conflit irakien il n'y avait PAS de solution diplomatique dans la mesure où l'europe était divisée dans tout les sens et personne pour prendre la parole au nom de tous.... Et évidement fallait pas compter sur les usa pour tenter de la diplomatie...

Je répete, qd chirac ou n'importe quel président ou ministre d'un état de l'europe dit qqch le monde pete de rire pcq son homologue du pays voisin dit l'inverse, on se couvre de honte à chaque fois ! ça n'a ptetre rien à voir avec la constition, mais elle (si la france dit non) ne sera qu'un exemple de plus...

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  je propose qu'on mette zdra comme dictateur, ca ferait du bien a la france je trouve ...

 

Le système actuel n'est pas démocratique. Moi je suis pour le seul système vraiment démocratique cad un président européen élus au sufrage universel. Cela dit c'est vrai que la constition ne le propose absolument pas mais tanpis... déjà elle donne plus de pouvoir au parlement ce qui ne peut qu'etre mieux dans la mesure ou le parlement est la seul institution +/- démocratique de l'europe.

----------

## Faust_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Je crois qu'on m'a mal compris, je dis pas qu'il faut accepter les yeux fermé, mais simplement c'est trop tard pour rentrer dans un débat de fond. Je répondais pas ici pour convaincre mais plutot pour exprimer mon sentiment que les partisants du non sont des chieurs pour l'europe. Je répete simplement que (sans porter de jugement sur la constitution en elle meme) beaucoup de pays ont déjà accepté cette constitution et que si la france refuse (que ce soit bien ou non, justifié ou pas) ça prouvera encore une fois l'incoérance de l'europe et son incapasité d'avoir la moindre position commune. C'est une constation, pas un jugement. Et étant très pro-européen ça m'attriste de voir qu'on arrive jamais a avoir le moindre poid ni rôle à jouer dans le monde.

 

desole, zdra mais si, tu nous demandes d'accepter les yeux fermes depuis hier

j'en veux pour preuve ce que tu viens de repeter, beaucoup de pays l'on deja accepter donc soit on l'accepte nous aussi soit on est "des chieurs anti-europeens"

encore une fois, desole, mais je suis pro-europeen et justement en tant qu'europeen, je veux une europe solide, on ne peut pas construire quelque chose de correct sur de mauvaises fondations

----------

## zdra

J'ai pas argumenté pour le oui, c'est trop tard et tout a déjà été dit des centaines de fois par les 2 camps. Je dis ici simplement qu'un non francais c'est chiant parce que ça montre encore une fois que l'europe arrive jamais a être unie. C'est peut-être justifié de dire non, c'est peut-etre bien dans ce cas de pas suivre les autre, mais le résultat est là: l'europe n'arrive jamais a parler d'une voie. Et moi personnellement ça me fait chier. Evidement c'est pas une argumentation du oui, c'est une constation.

Fin bon j'ai detence à m'emporter aussi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Faust_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Je dis ici simplement qu'un non francais c'est chiant parce que ça montre encore une fois que l'europe arrive jamais a être unie. C'est peut-être justifié de dire non, c'est peut-etre bien dans ce cas de pas suivre les autre, mais le résultat est là: l'europe n'arrive jamais a parler d'une voie. Et moi personnellement ça me fait chier. Evidement c'est pas une argumentation du oui, c'est une constation.
> 
> Fin bon j'ai detence à m'emporter aussi 

 

la, j'adhere a ce que tu dis

j'aurai aime avoir a donner mon avis sur un texte qui tienne suffisament la route pour pouvoir dire oui

malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas  :Sad: 

----------

## marc.driver

Je vais bientôt aller voter...

Ma position est déterminée depuis quelques temps déjà.

Si la France vote non malgré les insistances de son gouvernement et des instances européennes,  il faudra changer certaines choses, mais l'Europe ne sera pas en panne pour autant. Il faudra se remettre au travail, ce que craignent ceux qui ont bâti ce texte et qui fustigent les Européens (dont les Francçais qui ont le plus de congés) car ils ne travaillent pas asssez [pour essayer d'augmenter la durée du travail, il faut des prétextes comme l'aide aux vieux, qui préfèreraient que l'on vienne les voir..].

Je pense qu'il faut être clair et c'est ce que les tenants du oui n'osent pas dire (trop) haut et fort.: l'équation actuelle est qu'il faut réagir face aux nouvelles (et les émergentes aussi) puissances économiques: donc travail plus intense, plus long et surtout à moindre coût!

Les tenants du oui pensent que cela ne peut se faire qu'en nivelant par le bas.

Ceux qui prennent pour argument que l'Allemagne et l'Italie ont voté OUI, ceux là sans se,tromper sur le résultat, se trompent ou espèrent tromper les autres, car ces votes ne sont pas le résultat d'un vote des populations mais d'assemblées qui ne sont pour le moins pas représentatives! On n'en parle pas à la TV, mais si on s'intéresse aux nouvelles du monde par d'autres moyens (dont internet) on pourra apprendre que depuis cette décision, en Italie par exemple, les grèves de protestation n'arrêtent plus!

Il faut arrêter de faire passer des vessies pour des lanternes!

Ce qui inquiète nos voisins européens, ce n'est pas le devenir de nous français, c'est l'effet de prise de conscience que cela va avoir sur les populations des autres nations.

Ceux qui disent que voter non, c'est sanctionner le gouvernement, et donc de se tromper de cible, esaayent encore de tromper le monde, car tous les partis - sauf certains extrêmes, et c'est là la base de la campagne de culpabilisation menée actuellement - prônent le oui! Cela ne tient donc pas debout.

Une chose est sûre, quelquesoit le vote, il faudra avancer, et je pense que tout le monde est d'accord là dessus, on ne peut rester immobiles sous peine de se perdre. Cependant, dire non, ce n'est pas tout stopper, c'est probablement avancer autrement, un désir que la discussion soit plus ouverte (= utopie?).

----------

## hiboo

Encore indécis ? regardez plutot par ici : http://www.nouveauxmessagers.com/

Attention, c'est très très très très nul  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truz

 *hiboo wrote:*   

> Encore indécis ? regardez plutot par ici : http://www.nouveauxmessagers.com/
> 
> Attention, c'est très très très très nul 

 

Je suis pas d'accord, j'ai trouvé ça très très très bien  :Very Happy:   Merci du lien !

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> hiboo a écrit:
> 
> Encore indécis ? regardez plutot par ici : http://www.nouveauxmessagers.com/
> 
> Attention, c'est très très très très nul 
> ...

 

Moi aussi, je te remercie.

----------

## hiboo

en fait, quand je disais que c'était nul, c'est que c'est de la caricature, mais qu'il fallait pas le prendre pour un argument sérieux, comme peuvent l'être les post qui précèdent le mien  :Wink: 

moi je le trouve aussi excellent ce petit sketch =)

----------

## zdra

mort de rire... faut avouer qu'il y a du vrai  :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

Tiens, en sortant du bureau de vote, j'ai vu qq affiches placardées (aux endroits réglementaires). Les coco et les fachos appelaient à voter NON. Du coups, chui content d'avoir pris l'autre solution...........

----------

## bosozoku

Attention aux amalgames !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anigel

Je ne sais plus qui disait "on est toujours le con de quelqu'un d'autre". De la même manière, l'Homme (au sens large) a toujours besoin de trouver "moins malin que lui". Ca rassure sur sa propre compréhension des choses.

Pour certains ce sont les français, pour d'autre les "cocos", pour d'autre encore les partisans du non, etc...

On se sent mieux après ?  :Confused: 

----------

## arlequin

J'adore les réactions...

Nan franchement, c'est pas que je me sente pas concerné, mais ça me gave ce referundum. Il y a pas un endroit dans ce pays on n'en parle pas. Surtout que les 3/4 des arguments sont réchauffés à chaque fois que le débat est ouvert.

Le coups de "coco" et des "fachos", c'est pour faire prendre la mayo... et ça marche bien *.

Alors, même si raz-le-bol, j'espère juste une chose : c'est que toutes les personnes qui expriments "leurs" idées ont pensé à aller déposer le bulletin dans l'urne aujourd'hui...

* concernant les amalgames, j'en entends assez tous les jours sur les Alsaciens pour qu'on n'ai pas ce reproche à me faire.

----------

## bosozoku

Ce n'est pas parce que tu subis des amalgames que tu dois en faire, surtout comparer les personnes qui ont voté non avec les fashos (essaie de te rapeller ce qu'a fait Adolf Hitler). Tu l'as fait implicitement mais quand même.

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, sans vouloir vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué, il semblerait que le non ait gagné  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> bon, sans vouloir vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué, il semblerait que le non ait gagné 

 

héhé je vois ça  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   bon, sans vouloir vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué, il semblerait que le non ait gagné  
> 
> héhé je vois ça 
> 
> 

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marsu

Même si l'adoption de la constitution europeene telle qu'elle est ne me plais pas, je crains que la victoire du non ne nous mène dans une impasse, 

je vois mal le traité être reconsidéré juste pour la france. Mais ce qui me déplait le plus, c'est quand même que le texte actuel ne sera conservé que pour nous.

PS : Il y a quand même une chose que l'on semble tous oublier, même si le référendum exprime la voie du peuple, rien dans la constitution n'oblige le président à écouter cette voix : par conséquent, il pourrait malgré tout ratifier le traité ... (croyez moi, ça ne me plairait pas trop, rien à voir avec le oui ou le non, c'est une simple question de démocratie)

----------

## bosozoku

Oui le président n'est pas obligé de respecter le choix des Français dans le référendum mais ça serait contre démocratique et il ne s'y risquera pas je pense.

Maintenant il faut savoir que ce n'est pas que la France qui a dit non. Il reste encore d'autres pays !

----------

## Faust_

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   bon, sans vouloir vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué, il semblerait que le non ait gagné  
> 
> héhé je vois ça 

 

pour le moment dans l'estimation ou le non est au plus bas, il est a 54% au plus haut a 55.6%

 :Smile: 

----------

## Faust_

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> Même si l'adoption de la constitution europeene telle qu'elle est ne me plais pas, je crains que la victoire du non ne nous mène dans une impasse, 
> 
> je vois mal le traité être reconsidéré juste pour la france. Mais ce qui me déplait le plus, c'est quand même que le texte actuel ne sera conservé que pour nous.

 

pour le moment seulement 9 pays sur 25 ont acceptes cette constitution et pour la plupart sans demander l'avis du peuple

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> PS : Il y a quand même une chose que l'on semble tous oublier, même si le référendum exprime la voie du peuple, rien dans la constitution n'oblige le président à écouter cette voix : par conséquent, il pourrait malgré tout ratifier le traité ... (croyez moi, ça ne me plairait pas trop, rien à voir avec le oui ou le non, c'est une simple question de démocratie)

 

c'est clair mais je pense qu'il devra s'y tenir, il serait plutot malvenu qu'il aille a l'encontre de la volonte des francais apres leur avoir pose la question

de plus en france nos politiques pensent deja a la prochaine presidentielle et l'ump n'est certainement pas prete a hypothequer ses chances

----------

## kernelsensei

"la france gardera toute sa place dans l'europe"

-- Dixit JC

Alors qu'il y a 2 semaines il annonçait presque l'apocalypse en cas de victoire du non ..

Pour ceux qui auraient encore des doutes concernant le fait qu'ils nous prennent pour des cons ...

----------

## bosozoku

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> "la france gardera toute sa place dans l'europe"
> 
> -- Dixit JC
> 
> Alors qu'il y a 2 semaines il annonçait presque l'apocalypse en cas de victoire du non ..
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Faust_

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> "la france gardera toute sa place dans l'europe"
> 
> -- Dixit JC
> 
> Alors qu'il y a 2 semaines il annonçait presque l'apocalypse en cas de victoire du non ..
> ...

 

pourquoi, il y a encore des gens qui en doutent ?

sinon c'est clair qu'il y a peu de temps le non etait la fin de la paix en europe, l'exclusion de la france de toutes discussions etc etc

----------

## Enlight

Bon ben Trevoke, les français ont dit ,non à approximativement 55%... j'vais commencer à réfléchir au pays où j'aimerais habiter... elles sont comment les suedoises sireyessire?Last edited by Enlight on Sun May 29, 2005 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marsu

Au fond, je commence à me poser des questions :

- si le gouvernement avait vraiment voulu le oui, aurait-il lancé le référendum (biensûr il aurait pu croire que le oui vaincrait, mais ça me semble un peu trop incertain pour qu'il puisse jouer là dessus)

- si le gouvernement avait vraiment voulu le oui, aurait-il manigancé la chose pour qu'on aie l'impression d'être manipulé en votant oui ?

- si le gouvernement avait vraiment voulu le oui, il aurait accordé plus de poids dans les médias au non (par loi d'effet de contradiction, beaucoup de gens ont voté non parce que le gouvernement les ratifienjoignait à voter oui)

- si le gouvernement avait vraiment voulu le oui, il aurait fait fermer sa gueule à raffarin (ou au moins l'aurait empéché de parler anglais)

Au fond, il a raison de nous prendre pour des cons, tous ceux qui ont voté non, se sont fait manipuler (ok, c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux)

Après tout, avant que le gouvernement ne lance le référendum, on avait jamais entendu parler de la constitution europeene. Ils auraient ratifié le traité sans referendum,-- il serait passé sans faire de bruit. Les autres pays ayant décidé de lancer des référendums ne l'auraient probablement pas fait.

Au fond, le gouvernement a probablement eu ce qu'il voulait 

(bon ok, je suis devenu fou, mais c'est de la faute à ce référendum et à WOW (très politique comme jeu))

----------

## Starch

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> "la france gardera toute sa place dans l'europe"
> 
> -- Dixit JC
> 
> Alors qu'il y a 2 semaines il annonçait presque l'apocalypse en cas de victoire du non ..
> ...

 

Note qu'il a ajouté ensuite que le résultat créerait inévitablement un contexte difficile pour la défense de nos intérêts en Europe.

Forcément qu'elle va garder sa place dans l'Europe la France, seule la tectonique des plaques peut la faire bouger  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> Au fond, je commence à me poser des questions :
> 
> - si le gouvernement avait vraiment voulu le oui, aurait-il lancé le référendum (biensûr il aurait pu croire que le oui vaincrait, mais ça me semble un peu trop incertain pour qu'il puisse jouer là dessus)
> 
> - si le gouvernement avait vraiment voulu le oui, aurait-il manigancé la chose pour qu'on aie l'impression d'être manipulé en votant oui ?
> ...

 

Ce qui suit n'est pas forcément mon opinion, mais c'est pour continuer sur ta logique de manipulation qui s'arrête trop tôt si l'on y pense:

Et si Chirac n'avait appelé à voté Oui uniquement pour donner le change aux partenaires européens, gardant ainsi leur confiance. Et qu'à côté de ça il mène une mauvaise campagne dans le but de faire gagner le Non car plus proche de ses convictions tout de même (ou alors peut-être simplement par clairevoyance sur le choix du peuple). Le Non vainqueur, il peut aller à l'encontre de ses partenaires avec une légitimité toute fraiche et forte sans être remis en cause personnellement...

----------

## Faust_

@Marsu & truz

jolie theorie du complot  :Smile: 

peut-etre exacte mais nous ne le saurons jamais

ce que je sais c'est que les partisans du oui continuent ce soir a dire que le non a gagne pour montrer la fracture entre le gouvernement et les francais

ce que je remarque depuis plusieurs semaines, c'est que les partisans du non avec qui j'ai pu discuter et il y en a pas mal, n'ont pas vote contre chirac ou raffarin mais bien contre le texte propose

ce texte a provoque un reveil des francais, depuis plus de 20ans il n'y avait pas eu une telle participation a un vote

que notre gouvernement soit bon ou mauvais a tres peu pese dans la balance, par contre la majorite des francais qui ont pris le temps de lire le texte, si rebutant soit-il, l'ont desaprouve

edit: france2 il y a quelques minutes, vient de presenter un sondage qui va dans le sens de ce que j'ecrivais

a la question : ce texte etait-il bon ?

47% non

42% oui

voulez-vous que la construction europeenne continue ?

72% oui

----------

## Dais

AVERTISSEMENT: je commence à être fatigué de lire des messages stupides de la part de certaines personnes. Ce présent message (du moins la première partie) est une réponse rapide (ie sans tenter de mettre ça en forme, mais avec tentative de non débordement) à un énergumène ayant fait preuve de puérilité sans bornes, me confortant dans l'idée que malheureusement, certains se font vraiment trop facilement laver le cerveau.

J'adore le gars qui fait l'amalgamme "voter non c'est faire comme les fachos et cocos", et se défend en disant "ouais mais moi on m'en fait tout le temps des amalgammes, alors je fais pareil, na !" ..

Une chose, gars: tout n'est pas tout blanc ni tout noir. Un "fascho" peut avoir des idées principales qui t'apparaissent totalement ridicules, aberrantes, et malsaines (et pour ça en général je suis tout à fait d'accord), mais ça veut pas dire que TOUTES ses idées sont ridicules, etc ..

C'est pareil pour le traité, c'est pas parce qu'il a de bons côtés que tout en deviendrait rose .. et vice versa.

Le problème, c'est qu'il faut avoir le MOINS de points négatifs dans une constitution qui bouleverserait autant la vie. Et que le traité constitutionnel qu'on nous a proposé a bien trop de problèmes.

Lis ce topic, renseigne-toi autrement que par le martelage télémédiatique, tu commenceras peut-être à te forger un avis personnel, plutôt que de t'approprier l'avis totalement biaisé de politiciens.

Si tu as voté "oui" pour cette raison, tant mieux. Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais au moins c'est ton avis.

Si tu as voté "oui" pour "voter contre les faschos et les cocos", ou parce que "ça va saborder l'Europe", alors là t'as vraiment choisi d'agir en mouton dont on a déjà vendu la cervelle. C'est triste à dire, mais faire de ce référendum une affaire de clochers, c'est se tromper totalement de voie, et si la majorité des gens ayant voté oui l'ont fait comme toi (ce que je n'espère pas), je fêterai encore plus la victoire du non (tout en me demandant comment c'est possible de voir des gens censés être "matures" tout transformer en gueguerre puérile).

-------------------------

La partie "je chiale sur l'autre boulet" étant finie, passons à autre chose, mais toujours au sujet du référendum.

Oui, je suis POUR une Europe solide, je suis POUR une union des peuples, je suis POUR une mondialisation en fait, mais pas la mondialisation économique à la c** que l'on connait .. plus une union mondiale, une égalité mondiale, un arrêt de la course à la première place dans le podium "puissance économique qui fout le boxon pour rester au top".

Enfin bref. Ce qui m'a fait voter NON, c'est surtout ce côté anti démocratique comme quoi on (le peuple européen) vote pour des représentants au parlement, parlement qui n'aura qu'à peine plus de pouvoirs que maintenant. C'est à dire qu'il n'aura jamais le dernier mot, celui-ci étant réservé à la très sainte comission..

Évidemment, c'est loin d'être la seule raison, mais c'est la preuve la plus flagrante que le peuple européen perdra la majorité de son petit pouvoir décisionnel.

Les autres arguments ont déjà été assez discutés ici-même par exemple.

Je déplore néanmoins le côté largement paradoxal du clan du "oui", qui préfère cracher sur le clan du "non" et amalgammer le "non" avec l'extrême droite (et l'extrême gauche j'imagine) pour tenter de grapiller des points du côté des indécis facilement manipulables par ce genre de logique à 2 cents de dollar canadien (ça fait moins que 2 cents d'euro, et moins que 2 cents de dollar US aussi), plutôt que de réellement argumenter POUR le traité constitutionnel (en disant autre chose, ou en étayant au moins ce qui est rabaché par les politiciens).

PS (<-- titre à propos lol): monsieur Hollande a dit à la radio que si Chirac avait mis son poste sur la sellette par rapport aux résultats du référendum, le PS aurait poussé à voter non. Les politiciens, ne voir que leur propre intérêt ? Naaaoonnn  :Razz: 

Et les médias n'en ont pas du tout parlé. Pourquoi donc ? Parce que ça aurait montré que tout ceci n'est qu'une vaste blague ? Ils ont finalement préféré montrer aux gens déjà avertis qu'ils (les médias) sont déjà sous le joug des partis, et que l'information (raison d'être de la plupart desdits médias) en pâtit constamment.

Encore une preuve (comme s'il en fallait vraiment encore .. quoique si, finalement, vu certaines réactions) qu'il faut toujours s'informer avec le plus de moyens possibles, chercher les arguments de tous les côtés possibles, de toutes les revendications possibles, et non pas ce que l'on veut bien nous servir prémâché.

----------

## zdra

bande de blaireaux

--> []

se poste n'est pas constructif

Edit: je tombe sur cette image sur un forum belge, j'ai pas pu résister  :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

 *Dais wrote:*   

> AVERTISSEMENT: je commence à être fatigué de lire des messages stupides de la part de certaines personnes. Ce présent message (du moins la première partie) est une réponse rapide (ie sans tenter de mettre ça en forme, mais avec tentative de non débordement) à un énergumène ayant fait preuve de puérilité sans bornes, me confortant dans l'idée que malheureusement, certains se font vraiment trop facilement laver le cerveau.

 

Je sais pas pour le Quebec, mais en France ont à le droit de s'exprimer librement, quelques soient son opinion politique (à condition, bien sûr que ces idées ne reposent pas sur une haine ou une ségrégation).

 *Dais wrote:*   

> J'adore le gars qui fait l'amalgamme "voter non c'est faire comme les fachos et cocos", et se défend en disant "ouais mais moi on m'en fait tout le temps des amalgammes, alors je fais pareil, na !" ..

 

De une, je ne suis pas assez niais pour faire des amalgammes stupides. De deux, je ne réponds pas aux amlgammes par des amalgammes. Même si on dit qu'il faut combattre le feu par le feu, je pense qu'il est stupide de répondre à la haine par la haine.

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Une chose, gars: tout n'est pas tout blanc ni tout noir. Un "fascho" peut avoir des idées principales qui t'apparaissent totalement ridicules, aberrantes, et malsaines (et pour ça en général je suis tout à fait d'accord), mais ça veut pas dire que TOUTES ses idées sont ridicules, etc ..
> 
> C'est pareil pour le traité, c'est pas parce qu'il a de bons côtés que tout en deviendrait rose .. et vice versa.
> 
> Le problème, c'est qu'il faut avoir le MOINS de points négatifs dans une constitution qui bouleverserait autant la vie. Et que le traité constitutionnel qu'on nous a proposé a bien trop de problèmes.

 

En politique, il faut savoir faire des conscessions. Et c'est ce que pas mal de gens ne comprennent pas lorsqu'on adopte un nouvelle loi ou qu'on ratifie un traité. Il est impossible de vivre dans un monde tout rose. Quelle que soit les droits que l'ont souhaite défendre, il y aura toujours des gens laisés.

Ce référundum, je le pense, est un premier pas vers une stabilisation économique, politique et juridique de l'Europe. Evidemment, il y a des compromis à faire. Il y a des avantages d'un côté, et des inconvénients de l'autre. Mais forcémenent, il est plus facile de ressortir les inconvénients et de gueuler en se basant sur des bribes savament découpées et sorties de leur contexte.

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Lis ce topic, renseigne-toi autrement que par le martelage télémédiatique, tu commenceras peut-être à te forger un avis personnel, plutôt que de t'approprier l'avis totalement biaisé de politiciens.

 

Martelage médiatique... perso, je ne regarde quasiement pas la télé, alors bof l'argument. Et pour les politiciens, quand on voit que dans le même parti (PS) ils ne sont pas foutu d'avoir la même idée... alors je suis très loin de m'approprier leur idées. Je me suis fait ma propre idée en collectant les avis pour et contre, en étudiant les concéquences pour moi, à mon niveau, pour ma vie et pour la France.

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Si tu as voté "oui" pour cette raison, tant mieux. Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais au moins c'est ton avis.
> 
> Si tu as voté "oui" pour "voter contre les faschos et les cocos", ou parce que "ça va saborder l'Europe", alors là t'as vraiment choisi d'agir en mouton dont on a déjà vendu la cervelle. C'est triste à dire, mais faire de ce référendum une affaire de clochers, c'est se tromper totalement de voie, et si la majorité des gens ayant voté oui l'ont fait comme toi (ce que je n'espère pas), je fêterai encore plus la victoire du non (tout en me demandant comment c'est possible de voir des gens censés être "matures" tout transformer en gueguerre puérile).

 

Je n'ai pas voté pour ou contre un parti politique, pour ou contre un président et un premier ministre... mais pour ou contre une Constitution Européenne. Malheureusement, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le cas de tout le monde.

En parlant de mouton écervelé, je suis tout de même surpris des réactions. Comme quoi une simple phrase à peine ambigue fait perdre les pédales à pas mal de monde. D'ailleurs, répondre à ça par des mots tels "boulet" ou "écervelé" me fait bien penser qu'un dialogue constructif et intéressant ne peut avoir lieu.

----------

## ultrabug

Dans tout contexte, il faut faire des choix et des concessions. Aucun sujet au monde ne remportera 100% d'un suffrage...

L'immobilisme est la pire chose qui puisse arriver à une cause, à une nation, à un projet... à un idéal. Même si tout n'était pas parfait (rien n'est jamais parfait), ce traité que nous auront mis déjà du temps à écrire constituait une avancée dans la construction de l'Europe.

L'intelligence n'est-elle pas de savoir tirer les erreurs du passé pour construire le futur ? Et bien aujourd'hui, j'ai honte d'être francais, ce pays contestataire sans réelle raison. Ce pays ou dire non est toujours plus facile que de dire oui. D'aucuns aiment dire non pour se prouver qu'ils ne sont pas manipulés et c'est désolant. 

J'ai honte de constater que la majorité des francais se croient encore du temps de l'après guerre où la France rayonnait sur le monde entier. Il va falloir se réveiller un jour et voir que seul, nous ne sommes plus rien. Notre rayonnement culturel s'amenuise de décénnie en décennie, maintenant nous perdons notre crédit politique. C'est ce crédit politique (renforcé par le refus de la guerre en Irak) qui nous aurait permis d'influer pour la défense de nos valeurs et de notre système social. Mais penser de manière mondiale avec objectivité est au dessus des francais, la preuve.

Maintenant que nous reste il ? Notre fierté... La fierté a du tuer et anéantir plus de choses qu'elle n'en a construite de manière durable.

J'ai voté OUI pour toutes ces raisons et pour le texte aussi bien entendu car la grande majorité de celui-ci me semble adapté à notre futur.

----------

## zdra

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En politique, il faut savoir faire des conscessions. Et c'est ce que pas mal de gens ne comprennent pas lorsqu'on adopte un nouvelle loi ou qu'on ratifie un traité. Il est impossible de vivre dans un monde tout rose. Quelle que soit les droits que l'ont souhaite défendre, il y aura toujours des gens laisés.
> 
> Ce référundum, je le pense, est un premier pas vers une stabilisation économique, politique et juridique de l'Europe. Evidemment, il y a des compromis à faire. Il y a des avantages d'un côté, et des inconvénients de l'autre. Mais forcémenent, il est plus facile de ressortir les inconvénients et de gueuler en se basant sur des bribes savament découpées et sorties de leur contexte.

 

bien d'accord, et c'est pour ça que je crains que la constitution passera jamais, les politiques qui ont pondu le text l'ont fait lors de discutions acharnée où chacun a du faire des concessions pour avancer... hors si on sousmet ça à la population elle ne verra que ses propres interrait à lui sans savoir tout le débat et négociation politique qui sont derriere.

La constitution tel que le peuple francais la veut ne serra jamais acceptée par d'autres, et inversément !

Bref encore une fois l'europe s'arrete aux frontieres des états, tout le monde pense à son interrait nationnal et s'en fout de l'interrait européen.

ultrabug +1 : pil poil comme je pense également !

----------

## anigel

Comme je le disais plus haut, chacun est bien sûr persuadé que la personne en face de lui a voté pour de mauvaises raisons. Mais quand même... Avec une participation énorme, on ne peut dire que la France se désintéresse du sujet (voilà qui devrait rassurer zdra, que voulait exterminer les habitants du pays en-deça de 70%  :Shocked:  ). Avec une victoire nette du non, on peut dire aussi qu'il n'y pas photo. La France ne veut pas de ce texte-là.

Ce qui ne signifie pas ne pas vouloir d'Europe. Celle dépeinte par ce traité (qui n'est pas, rappelons-le, une Constitution), que bien peu de gens étaient à même de lire, ne convient pas au Peuple de France. Lequel, excusez du peu, est quand même à l'origine de la Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen, en somme le berceau de la démocratie telle que nous la connaissons (et que nous la souhaitons !). Mesurez en cela l'inconscience notoire de ces idiots du grand village Europe...

Nombre de nos grands-parents ont connu l'avènement de ce texte, pour les raisons que l'on sait. Croire que les plus de 60 ans ont voté non juste pour emmerder le monde est stupide. Ils ont connu la guerre, et savent le prix qu'on paie. Dire non, ce n'est pas renier l'amitié franco-allemande, ce n'est pas détruire l'Europe, c'est simplement... dire non à la question posée, comme on nous l'a demandé, et qui n'impliquait que ce texte.

@ Zdra : désolé, en France, lorsqu'un décision vraiment importante engage l'avenir du pays, nos dirigeants ont toujours procédé comme ça : il demande son avis au peuple. lequel s'est exprimé. C'est triste, la démocratie, parfois, tu ne trouves pas ?

@ ultrabug : ta vision de ton pays me désole. Mais il faut croire que nombre de citoyens ne voient pas l'avenir comme toi  :Wink:  !

----------

## anigel

 *Dais wrote:*   

> PS (<-- titre à propos lol): monsieur Hollande a dit à la radio que si Chirac avait mis son poste sur la sellette par rapport aux résultats du référendum, le PS aurait poussé à voter non. Les politiciens, ne voir que leur propre intérêt ? Naaaoonnn 

 

C'est triste... Alors que le non vient majoritairement de gauche, voir Hollande faire porter le chapeau au Président qui pose la question... Ca me fait un peu penser au Moyen-Age, du temps où on tuait le messager qui apportait une mauvaise nouvelle... Après avoir tenté d'étouffer le non au sein de son parti, pour faire croire à une cause commune (quelle vision démocratique de la politique, Monsieur Hollande...), je trouve qu'il y a des relents de monarchie, au PS, ces derniers mois... Mais le Roi n'est pas si bien assis qu'autrefois ^^.

----------

## Faust_

pour continuer a ammener de l'eau au moulin, je vous poste un petit lien (qui vient en plus de tout ceux deja postes)

Constitution européenne, religion et laïcité

encore quelques raisons de plus qui m'ont confortees dans ma decision de dire non

je ne veux pas d'une europe a l'americaine, vous peut-etre que si, je ne vous critique pas, je suis juste content que vous n'ayez pas gagne

----------

## zdra

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> Constitution européenne, religion et laïcité

 

Je comprendrai peut-etre jamais ce qu'on peut bien trouver de mauvais à ç  :Shocked: 

Lhéritage religieux > impossible à nier, et dans le préambule ça engage à rien.

Un dialogue ouvert, transparent et régulier > manquerait plus que ça de pas accepter le dialogue ! Tout le monde a le droit d'être écouté... sans avoir un pouvoir de décision évidement...

La liberté de manifester sa religion (...) en public ou en privé > la constitution européenne ne prime pas sur les droits de l'homme, et je ne vois absolument pas en quoi elle contredis les droits de l'homme, contrairement aux lois francaises qui elle le sont allegrement et donc c'est une tres bonne chose que la constitution européenne (si elle était adoptée) calme les conneries des lois francaises...

Bref moi je ne suis absolument pas religeux, mais je crois que si qqn refuse la constitution pour ce qui est dit sur ce lien alors il n'y a plus qu'a se résigner à la connerie humaine...

----------

## Faust_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> mais je crois que si qqn refuse la constitution pour ce qui est dit sur ce lien alors il n'y a plus qu'a se résigner à la connerie humaine...

 

j'ai dit que ce point avait ajoute quelques raisons a ma decision de dire non et pas que j'avais dit non essentiellement pour ca

la france est un pays laic et comme certains pays europeens ne sont pas pres a le devenir, ici nous sommes beaucoup a ne pas vouloir abolir cette laicite qui nous est chere

de plus le lien que j'ai colle ne parle pas que de laicite, mais aussi du droit au divorce, du droit des femmes etc (cf le dernier chapitre titre: Le retour de l'ordre moral)

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  la constitution européenne ne prime pas sur les droits de l'homme, et je ne vois absolument pas en quoi elle contredis les droits de l'homme, contrairement aux lois francaises qui elle le sont allegrement et donc c'est une tres bonne chose que la constitution européenne (si elle était adoptée) calme les conneries des lois francaises... 

 

n'oublies pas que la france est l'un des piliers de cette declaration des droits de l'homme

Déclaration des Droits de l'homme et du citoyen du 26 août 1789

 *Quote:*   

> Le 26 août 1789, les Français vivent une des plus grandes pages de l'histoire de l'humanité.
> 
> La Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen est proclamée solennellement.
> 
> La révolution trouve son sens dans la construction d'un idéal nouveau.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Constitution de la République française
> 
> Article premier
> 
> La France est une République indivisible, laïque, démocratique et sociale. Elle assure l'égalité devant la loi de tous les citoyens sans distinction d'origine, de race ou de religion. Elle respecte toutes les croyances. Son organisation est décentralisée. 

 

et si la france est aussi appele "le pays des droits de l'homme" il y a certainement une raison  :Wink: 

donc avant d'assimiler les francais a la connerie humaine, il faudrait peut-etre se renseigner un peu sur l'histoire

----------

## zdra

oh tu sais c'est pas parce que l'histoire dit que la france est toute puissante en europe que ça va le rester éternellement hein  :Wink:  inutile de se reposer sur le passé voyons le présent. Et des lois francais comme le port du voile dans les écoles sont contraire aux droits de l'homme ! il est ptetre bon que la constitution européenne le réaffirme  :Rolling Eyes: 

J'aime pas ce nationnalisme francais comme dans "fils de france" de Saez.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> oh tu sais c'est pas parce que l'histoire dit que la france est toute puissante en europe que ça va le rester éternellement hein  inutile de se reposer sur le passé voyons le présent. Et des lois francais comme le port du voile dans les écoles sont contraire aux droits de l'homme ! il est ptetre bon que la constitution européenne le réaffirme 
> 
> J'aime pas ce nationnalisme francais comme dans "fils de france" de Saez.

 

Le gouvernement qui a voté les lois concernant l'interdiction du port du voile dans les ecoles est aussi ce qui qui a appellé a voter oui, cherchez l'erreur !

Deuxiemmement, le TCE aurait été "potable" si des allumés de bureaucrates n'avaient pas eu l'idée de pondre une partie 3 qui n'a strictement rien a faire dans une constitution (ou TC, comme tu veux)

 *zdra wrote:*   

> bien d'accord, et c'est pour ça que je crains que la constitution passera jamais, les politiques qui ont pondu le text l'ont fait lors de discutions acharnée où chacun a du faire des concessions pour avancer... hors si on sousmet ça à la population elle ne verra que ses propres interrait à lui sans savoir tout le débat et négociation politique qui sont derriere. 

 

Le probleme est bien là, ce sont des politiques UNIQUEMENT qui ont pondu ce texte, la constitution francaise a été étalie par une assemblée constituante, donc le peuple !

Concernant le peuple qui n'y voit que ses interêts, je répondrais : "Encore heureux .." , nous sommes en démocratie je te le rappelle, les lois doivent etres concues pour le peuple. Si les politiques veulent se faire des lois en catimini, qu'ils le fassent, mais qu'elles restent applicable uniquement dans leur "monde" a eux !

----------

## vdemeester

Le traité nee sera pas reconsidéré il parait non ? (je demande sans arrière pensé, dans un internat on est un peu en dehors du monde)..

Sinon, le gouvernement aurais mieux fait de pas faire de référundum, ça aurait évit à la france de se ridiculisé et au français d'étalé leur conneries (je ne parle pas pour les auteurs de ces différents post mais plutôt pour la France en générale (et des gens de l'internat en particulier))... Ce n'était pas au peuple français de juger ce traité et on a beau critiquer les politiques comme on veut...

kernel_seinsei : crois-tu vraiment vivre dans une démocratie ? Crois-tu vraiment que beaucoup de gens se serait 'rendu en assemblée constituante' de l'europe pour faire un traité européen.. Arreté de rêver.. On vit pas en démocratie, même en france.. en tout cas pas LA démocratie

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Le gouvernement qui a voté les lois concernant l'interdiction du port du voile dans les ecoles est aussi ce qui qui a appellé a voter oui, cherchez l'erreur !

 

Mélanger pouvoir francais actuel avec constitution européenne ?  :Rolling Eyes:  Quoi qu'en dise beaucoup je suis sur que si le pouvoir francais était aimé de la population (sans rafarin ni chirac donc) le oui l'aurait emporté ! fin bon c'est fait c'est fait....

Sinon je suis quand meme bien content de voir le taux de participation, bien que 30% des gens sont manifestement contre la démocratie, mais ça on sait rien y faire  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Le traité nee sera pas reconsidéré il parait non ? (je demande sans arrière pensé, dans un internat on est un peu en dehors du monde)..
> 
> Sinon, le gouvernement aurais mieux fait de pas faire de référundum, ça aurait évit à la france de se ridiculisé et au français d'étalé leur conneries (je ne parle pas pour les auteurs de ces différents post mais plutôt pour la France en générale (et des gens de l'internat en particulier))... Ce n'était pas au peuple français de juger ce traité et on a beau critiquer les politiques comme on veut...
> 
> kernel_seinsei : crois-tu vraiment vivre dans une démocratie ? Crois-tu vraiment que beaucoup de gens se serait 'rendu en assemblée constituante' de l'europe pour faire un traité européen.. Arreté de rêver.. On vit pas en démocratie, même en france.. en tout cas pas LA démocratie

 

Tu aurais fait comment ? Tu serais passé par l'assemblée nationale où l'UMP est roi, l'opposition est quasi inexistante, et dont la majorité n'est pas du tout representative du peuple ?

@zdra: Si le gouvernement était aimé, le peuple aurait peut etre voté dans le sens du gouvernement (reste a voir si c'est oui ou non, car un gouvernement aimé aurait peut etre influé d'une autre maniere au moment de la ponte de ce texte), mais un gouvernement aimé habituellement c'est un gouvernement représentatif du peuple, donc le problème ne se pose meme pas !

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le probleme est bien là, ce sont des politiques UNIQUEMENT qui ont pondu ce texte, la constitution francaise a été étalie par une assemblée constituante, donc le peuple !
> 
> 

 

mmmh???

----------

## vdemeester

voilà le problème.. Le gouvernement.. La on parlait pas de gouvernement !! Mais de l'europe, le gouvernement français on s'en battait le glouis...

Nan franchement.. J'aime l'angletterre (et Liverpool  :Smile:  ).. Je crois que je vais m'établir la-bas.. en europe

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> Le probleme est bien là, ce sont des politiques UNIQUEMENT qui ont pondu ce texte, la constitution francaise a été étalie par une assemblée constituante, donc le peuple !
> 
>  
> ...

 

ben oui

----------

## kernelsensei

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> voilà le problème.. Le gouvernement.. La on parlait pas de gouvernement !! Mais de l'europe, le gouvernement français on s'en battait le glouis...
> 
> Nan franchement.. J'aime l'angletterre (et Liverpool  ).. Je crois que je vais m'établir la-bas.. en europe

 

ils vont voter non il me semble alors bon ...

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> Le probleme est bien là, ce sont des politiques UNIQUEMENT qui ont pondu ce texte, la constitution francaise a été étalie par une assemblée constituante, donc le peuple !
> 
>  
> ...

 

euh, tu sais de qui elle était composée cette assemblée???

----------

## kwenspc

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *vdemeester wrote:*   voilà le problème.. Le gouvernement.. La on parlait pas de gouvernement !! Mais de l'europe, le gouvernement français on s'en battait le glouis...
> 
> Nan franchement.. J'aime l'angletterre (et Liverpool  ).. Je crois que je vais m'établir la-bas.. en europe 
> 
> ils vont voter non il me semble alors bon ...

 

euh...les anglais, europpéens? j'espère que tu rigoles vdemeester? 

je dis pas, certaines idée de blair sont très europpéennes...mais il est pas tellement suivi, de côté là du moins, par la population.

et comme dis kernel_senseï l'a noté beaucoup d'anglais vont voter non parce que soit disant que la constitution ne serait pas assez libérale!

(alors que les partisants du non français disent plutôt qu'elle l'est beaucoup trop)

Et puis bon, si ils étaient europpéens ils auraient dis oui à l'euro  :Wink: 

(c'était pas de gaulle qui disait que tant qu'il serait au pouvoir les anglais n'entrerais pas dans l'union car c'étaient les rois de la discorde et de la désunion?)

----------

## Faust_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> oh tu sais c'est pas parce que l'histoire dit que la france est toute puissante en europe que ça va le rester éternellement hein  inutile de se reposer sur le passé voyons le présent. Et des lois francais comme le port du voile dans les écoles sont contraire aux droits de l'homme ! il est ptetre bon que la constitution européenne le réaffirme 
> 
> J'aime pas ce nationnalisme francais comme dans "fils de france" de Saez.

 

ou est le nationalisme francais dans ce que j'ecris

j'apporte juste des preuves concretes qui contredisent ton argumentation anti-francaise

n'inverses pas les roles stp

comme la plupart des partisans du oui que j'ai pu rencontrer, tu n'as aucune argumentation valable

d'ici quelques jours tu vas devoir tenir un discours equivalent aux hollandais car le non a toutes les chances de passer chez eux aussi (pour des raisons toutes autres que les notres)

sinon pour finir, as-tu vu dans les arguments des partisans du non "francais" quelqu'un blamer les espagnols pour leur oui ?

et bien non car meme si nous ne sommes pas du meme avis qu'eux nous respectons leur choix !

donc essais de respecter un peu le choix des autres plutot que de porter des jugements a "2 centimes d'euro"

----------

## Dais

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   AVERTISSEMENT: je commence à être fatigué de lire des messages stupides de la part de certaines personnes. Ce présent message (du moins la première partie) est une réponse rapide (ie sans tenter de mettre ça en forme, mais avec tentative de non débordement) à un énergumène ayant fait preuve de puérilité sans bornes, me confortant dans l'idée que malheureusement, certains se font vraiment trop facilement laver le cerveau. 
> 
> Je sais pas pour le Quebec, mais en France ont à le droit de s'exprimer librement, quelques soient son opinion politique (à condition, bien sûr que ces idées ne reposent pas sur une haine ou une ségrégation).

 

Ai-je dit que tu n'avais pas le droit de t'exprimer ? J'exprimais (justement) mon opinion face à ta remarque.

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   J'adore le gars qui fait l'amalgamme "voter non c'est faire comme les fachos et cocos", et se défend en disant "ouais mais moi on m'en fait tout le temps des amalgammes, alors je fais pareil, na !" .. 
> 
> De une, je ne suis pas assez niais pour faire des amalgammes stupides. De deux, je ne réponds pas aux amlgammes par des amalgammes. Même si on dit qu'il faut combattre le feu par le feu, je pense qu'il est stupide de répondre à la haine par la haine.

 

Bah non, c'est quoi ce que t'as fait plus tôt ? Ou bien dans ce cas c'est une simple recherche de troll, et c'est tout aussi inutile.

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   Une chose, gars: tout n'est pas tout blanc ni tout noir. Un "fascho" peut avoir des idées principales qui t'apparaissent totalement ridicules, aberrantes, et malsaines (et pour ça en général je suis tout à fait d'accord), mais ça veut pas dire que TOUTES ses idées sont ridicules, etc ..
> 
> C'est pareil pour le traité, c'est pas parce qu'il a de bons côtés que tout en deviendrait rose .. et vice versa.
> 
> Le problème, c'est qu'il faut avoir le MOINS de points négatifs dans une constitution qui bouleverserait autant la vie. Et que le traité constitutionnel qu'on nous a proposé a bien trop de problèmes. 
> ...

 

... c'est pas une raison pour sauter sur la première version d'un texte non plus. Et des concessions, perdre notre pouvoir décisionnel c'est juste "une concession" ? C'est LA concession à ne pas faire, et ils nous demandaient de la faire !

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   Lis ce topic, renseigne-toi autrement que par le martelage télémédiatique, tu commenceras peut-être à te forger un avis personnel, plutôt que de t'approprier l'avis totalement biaisé de politiciens. 
> 
> Martelage médiatique... perso, je ne regarde quasiement pas la télé, alors bof l'argument. Et pour les politiciens, quand on voit que dans le même parti (PS) ils ne sont pas foutu d'avoir la même idée... alors je suis très loin de m'approprier leur idées. Je me suis fait ma propre idée en collectant les avis pour et contre, en étudiant les concéquences pour moi, à mon niveau, pour ma vie et pour la France.

 

Au moins un point rassurant.

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   Si tu as voté "oui" pour cette raison, tant mieux. Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais au moins c'est ton avis.
> 
> Si tu as voté "oui" pour "voter contre les faschos et les cocos", ou parce que "ça va saborder l'Europe", alors là t'as vraiment choisi d'agir en mouton dont on a déjà vendu la cervelle. C'est triste à dire, mais faire de ce référendum une affaire de clochers, c'est se tromper totalement de voie, et si la majorité des gens ayant voté oui l'ont fait comme toi (ce que je n'espère pas), je fêterai encore plus la victoire du non (tout en me demandant comment c'est possible de voir des gens censés être "matures" tout transformer en gueguerre puérile). 
> 
> Je n'ai pas voté pour ou contre un parti politique, pour ou contre un président et un premier ministre... mais pour ou contre une Constitution Européenne. Malheureusement, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le cas de tout le monde.

 

cf juste au-dessus: rassurant au moins.

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> En parlant de mouton écervelé, je suis tout de même surpris des réactions. Comme quoi une simple phrase à peine ambigue fait perdre les pédales à pas mal de monde. D'ailleurs, répondre à ça par des mots tels "boulet" ou "écervelé" me fait bien penser qu'un dialogue constructif et intéressant ne peut avoir lieu.

 

Une simple phrase faite dans le but de mettre le feu aux poudres .. faut pas t'étonner des réactions si tu fais exactement ce qu'il faut pour les déclencher. Et malgré mes débordements sur certains termes, je pense qu'il y a eu argumentation dans la plupart des messages de ce sujet .. alors de suite en conclure qu'un dialogue constructif est impossible ici, c'est quasiment faire un ... amalgamme ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> Le probleme est bien là, ce sont des politiques UNIQUEMENT qui ont pondu ce texte, la constitution francaise a été étalie par une assemblée constituante, donc le peuple !
> 
>  
> ...

 

oui, les representants du tiers-etat, donc les representants de la masse populaire

----------

## Enlight

M'enfin le tiers état pour la 5è rép en 1958?????

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> M'enfin le tiers état pour la 5è rép en 1958?????

 

Je parlais de la constitution de base, de 1789 (ou 179x) je sais plus trop (enfin c'est dans la periode post-revolution et apres la declaration des droits de l'homme), celle qui tient sur une page A3.

Les textes suivants n'ont fait que reprendre ce texte de base, sans supprimer les droits precedemment inscrits, du moins les fondamentaux (DHC)

EDIT: Enfin pour etre plus precis, c'est un texte decoulant de la declaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen, dont la forme n'a rien a voir avec le TCE, etant donné que l'economie n'y apparait pas, mais parle uniquement de l'essentiel, nos droits fondamentaux.

Et a la meme epoque, nos amis d'outre atlantique ont eu leur 1ere constitution (alors que ce que j'ai appelle "constitution" plus tot pour la france, etait en fait des bases (droits de l'homme et du citoyen) ), et cette constitution americaine a été etablie par le peuple (en autres).

----------

## vdemeester

Mais on est pas en 1789 non de dieux !!!

C'est plus le même monde.. La France c'est comme un gamin gateux.. Et là elle vient de casser son jeux !!

Citations : Amis Néerlandais, votez non, on se sentira moins con...

Abrutis.. les français sont des abrutis.. Imaginez que les DOM-TOM ont voté presque tous OUI alors qu'ils sont tout de même beaucoup moins proche de nous...

Y a que les suisses pour être content, une ère Franco-Suisse s'est ouverte ! :p

(a noter qu'il faut prendre ce post plutôt avec humour..)

----------

## Leander256

Bon je vais faire une multi-réponse, désolé si je réponds à des trucs assez vieux.

Concernant la guerre en Irak, je n'ai jamais vu Chirac s'engager pour le salut du peuple irakien. Tout ce qu'il a défendu, ce sont les intérêts des grandes entreprises françaises présentes sur le terrain. Bien sûr qu'il a eu recours à l'action diplomatique, il n'allait pas bombarder ses alliés commerciaux...

J'ai l'impression que les gens qui sont (étaient) pour le oui taxent ceux pour le non d'égoïstes, et vice-versa. Suis-je égoïste parce que je trouve le traité trop libéral et allant contre les intérêts de la population active (hormis les grands patrons et les actionnaires)? Je préfère gagner moins pour que tout le monde en profite, par exemple travailler en France plutôt qu'en Angleterre du point de vue de la sécurité sociale. Suis-je toujours égoïste?

30% de français qui ne votent pas, ce sont (je pense) pour la plupart des gens qui n'ont pas envie d'aller se traîner jusqu'à un bureau de vote pour voter blanc, étant donné que le vote blanc n'a aucun poids politique. Ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont contre la démocratie, loin de là. Je ne les défends pas non plus, mais je dis tout ça parce que j'ai l'impression (comme certains autres me semble-t-il) que tu as une vision très manichéenne des choses.

[OFF de OFF]

Concernant la religion à l'école, je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'elle doive en être bannie en dehors du contenu des cours. Je suis totalement contre cet embrigadement des enfants par les religions, et note bien que ça concerne n'importe laquelle. Les catholiques qui font baptiser leur enfant à un an, les musulmans qui font porter à leur fille un voile à dix ans, etc. Crois-tu vraiment qu'un enfant de dix ans ait un esprit critique suffisament affiné pour choisir en toute objectivité sa religion? Moi pas, raison de plus pour que personne n'arbore sa religion à l'école.

[/OFF de OFF]

----------

## Starch

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Abrutis.. les français sont des abrutis.. Imaginez que les DOM-TOM ont voté presque tous OUI alors qu'ils sont tout de même beaucoup moins proche de nous...

 

Ça c'est un des pires arguments que j'ai jamais entendu. Il peut servir les deux « causes » selon la façon de le comprendre ;p

----------

## Dais

Les Français au Québec ont voté à 78% pour le OUI, et comme l'a dit vdemeester, les DOM-TOM ont aussi voté pour le OUI .. peut-être parce qu'ils voient moins l'impact négatif qui en découlerait, parce qu'ils sont "moins" concernés ?

Ça me fait rire, un gars ici qui a dit que le oui l'a emporté par ici parce que les gens "voient mieux" l'impact d'une Europe libérale, que l'Europe et donc la France en avait "besoin" .. euh ... non rien ..

----------

## kernelsensei

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Mais on est pas en 1789 non de dieux !!!
> 
> C'est plus le même monde.. La France c'est comme un gamin gateux.. Et là elle vient de casser son jeux !!
> 
> Citations : Amis Néerlandais, votez non, on se sentira moins con...
> ...

 

Tu pourrais arreter de traiter les francais d'abrutis, ca ne fait rien avancer ...

Encore autre chose, le MEDEF etait pour ce TCE, ce qui ne presage rien de bon pour le peuple ...

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *vdemeester wrote:*   Mais on est pas en 1789 non de dieux !!!
> 
> C'est plus le même monde.. La France c'est comme un gamin gateux.. Et là elle vient de casser son jeux !!
> 
> Citations : Amis Néerlandais, votez non, on se sentira moins con...
> ...

 

Ces horribles créateurs d'emplois... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ey

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @zdra: Si le gouvernement était aimé, le peuple aurait peut etre voté dans le sens du gouvernement (reste a voir si c'est oui ou non, car un gouvernement aimé aurait peut etre influé d'une autre maniere au moment de la ponte de ce texte), mais un gouvernement aimé habituellement c'est un gouvernement représentatif du peuple, donc le problème ne se pose meme pas !

 

Oulala... si c'est pas un troll dans le vide ça... euh à la ponte du texte comme tu dis y a des hommes politiques de gauche français qui étaient là et qui ont voté pour (parce que tout a été décidé par concensus !) sinon pour retourner sur les circonstances oui c'était pas une convention élue par les citoyens et c vraiment con, mais c'était qd même une convention et non une connerie technocratique comme vous semblez vous l'immaginer.

Ce qui m'énerve c'est que pour moi y avait de bonnes raisons de voter contre ce texte et que c'est pas pour ces raisons là que les gens l'ont refusé mais plutot pour des conneries de politique interne... Moi ce qui me dérangeait le plus dans ce texte c'est que le conseil n'est pas été relégué à un rôle figuratif avec toutes les prises de décision au parlement... Mais ça devinez quel pays était farouchement opposé ? (bon c'était pas le seul mais quand même) Bin la France bien sur parce qu'on veut pouvoir bloquer les trucs qui nous plaisent pas et après on se prétend européen...

----------

## Dais

Marf, troll spotted ..

c'est pas en Alsace qu'un gars s'est fait dire "va bosser en Roumanie pour 250 euros, à la place de bosser ici avec les avantages sociaux de France et un salaire plus élevé, ou j'te vire" ?

----------

## Faust_

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Abrutis.. les français sont des abrutis.. Imaginez que les DOM-TOM ont voté presque tous OUI alors qu'ils sont tout de même beaucoup moins proche de nous...

 

oui les DOM-TOM ont vote principalement pour le oui, les francais du quebec aussi sont pour le oui et c'est certainement parce que justement ils sont moins proche que nous

et merci de nous traitrer d'abruti ca me rassure sur les arguments du oui surtout quand on lit ce que tu ecris plus haut

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Nan franchement.. J'aime l'angletterre (et Liverpool  ).. Je crois que je vais m'établir la-bas.. en europe

 

tu prouves que tu as tellement tout compris a l'europe que tu es le mieux place pour nous insulter  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Marf, troll spotted ..
> 
> c'est pas en Alsace qu'un gars s'est fait dire "va bosser en Roumanie pour 250 euros, à la place de bosser ici avec les avantages sociaux de France et un salaire plus élevé, ou j'te vire" ?

 

Non c'est déformé comme vision des choses... Le type il avait plus d'emploi en france parce que l'entreprise fermait le site, et le patron a cru malin de lui proposer un job dans l'usine en Roumanie... (et en Roumanie t'es payé comme les gens du pays c'est justement ce que l'on a voulu défendre qd on a niqué la ptite directive qui a fait bcp de bruit). Bon c'est clair que comme a dit Chirac : le patron a raté une bonne occasion de se taire....

----------

## Leander256

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   
> 
> Encore autre chose, le MEDEF etait pour ce TCE, ce qui ne presage rien de bon pour le peuple ... 
> 
> Ces horribles créateurs d'emplois...

 

Le MEDEF crée des emplois? Depuis quand? Le seul rôle du MEDEF c'est de protéger les intérêts des entreprises, mais l'entreprise, quel est son but premier? Créer des emplois? Non! C'est faire du pognon! J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de gens n'ont toujours pas compris ça: une entreprise c'est fait pour faire du pognon, pas pour créer des emplois. C'est pour ça que le gouvernement a pondu des dizaines de lois pour protéger l'emploi, et pas les entreprises!

----------

## yoyo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> c'est pas en Alsace qu'un gars s'est fait dire "va bosser en Roumanie pour 250 euros, à la place de bosser ici avec les avantages sociaux de France et un salaire plus élevé, ou j'te vire" ?

 Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le TCE (remarque valable pour tous ceux qui confondent emploi et traité constitutionnel).

L'argument "si le TCE passe on va perdre nos boulots et nos avantages sociaux" me faisait doucement rigoler et commence à bien me gonfler à force d'être ressassé à longueur de temps.

Je suis d'accord avec Leander256 : le but d'une entreprise est de faire du pognon; et elle ira là où elle en fera le plus TCE adopté ou pas ...

----------

## Ey

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Le MEDEF crée des emplois? Depuis quand? Le seul rôle du MEDEF c'est de protéger les intérêts des entreprises, mais l'entreprise, quel est son but premier? Créer des emplois? Non! C'est faire du pognon! J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de gens n'ont toujours pas compris ça: une entreprise c'est fait pour faire du pognon, pas pour créer des emplois. C'est pour ça que le gouvernement a pondu des dizaines de lois pour protéger l'emploi, et pas les entreprises!

 

Oui et c'est là qu'on est en désaccord fondamental... Toi tu veux protéger les emplois alors que moi je veux qu'il y ai des créations d'emploi suffisantes pour compenser les pertes. Parce que quelque part les emplois ça évolue et un jour ou l'autre tu auras des pertes d'emploi quoi que tu fasses, par exemple quand tu modernises une unitée de production en moyenne elle a besoin de moins d'employer pour fonctionner car elle est plus automatisée qu'avant. Bon je sais qu'on tombera jammais d'accord de toute façon mais bon c'est pas parce qu'une entreprise n'a pas pour but de faire de l'argent qu'une entreprise n'en crée jammais, surtout quand les conditions sont favorables. Sinon je vois pas trop pourquoi vous diabolisez le medef, son role est de protéger les entreprises tout comme le role des syndicats est de protéger les salariés.

----------

## kwenspc

Enlight mélanges pas tout  :Laughing:   je vois pas où tu as vus que les patrons faisant partis du medef étaient des créateurs d'emplois?

le medef c'est le syndicat des grands patrons, pas de ceux des pme-pmi. Les pme-pmi étant les entreprises créant le plus d'emplois et faisant le moins de délocalisations proportionellement aux entreprises "appartenant" aux grands patrons du medef. Et puis bon : ces patrons là leur buts premiers c'est de faire du fric, pas de l'emplois. Et quand ils peuvent faire un "licenciement économique" ne serait-ce que pour voir leurs actions monter en flèche ils ne s'en privent pas. Mais cela est un autre débat... 

ils y ont vus leur interêts dans cette constitution c'est indéniable mais je pense surtout qu'ils n'allaient pas désavouer le gouvernement actuel qui est leur meilleur allié depuis longtemps. (ce qui n'est pas forcément un bien vous en conviendrez...)

d'ailleurs je pense que si le traité doit être révisé il se pourrait tout aussi bien qu'ils soient plus écouté que les syndicats et partis qui sont plus pour le côté social de la constitution.

La re-négociation du traité peut en effet basculer soit dans un camp soit dans l'autre...genre ça pourrait tomber encore plus bas (libéralisme sauvage).

J'espère que non.

si re-négociation il y aura...ce sur quoi  je doute fort.

[edit] comme toujours j'arrive en retard... ^^ [/edit]Last edited by kwenspc on Mon May 30, 2005 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dais

Ey: merci pour la précision, on me l'avait pas rapportée ainsi. C'est déjà "moins pire", mais bon ..

Yoyo: bah le but à plus ou moins long terme c'est quand même d'avoir une ouverture importante économiquement, hein. C'est aussi le problème posé par le TCE, qui mélange (comme dit plusieurs fois) la base avec des articles économiques qui, à mon sens (et je ne suis pas le seul apparemment), n'ont rien à faire dans une constitution.

Mais je ne demande pas mieux que de voir tes arguments ^^ Si j'ai tort, autant que je puisse rectifier ma vision.

Sinon, une autre raison d'être contre ? Bah regardez par ici.

----------

## anigel

Dans le milieu de l'Entreprise, créer un emploi n'est pas une fin, mais un moyen. L'Homme, dans la vision libérale, est un moyen vers une rentabilité plus grande. Ca me rappele ce que je disais il y a peu dans un autre post : 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Chacun vote comme il veut, et selon ses convictions. Pour moi, le choix est simple, voire simpliste : on choisit, soit de placer l'Homme au centre du système, soit d'y placer la rentabilité et l'argent, avec l'homme comme acteur de ces idéaux.
> 
> Sans pour autant renier la culture du travail que prônent certains acteurs politiques français, j'ai choisi : je travaille pour vivre, pas l'inverse.

 

Je constate au passage que zdra, dont je respecte le mépris à notre égard, avait brillament illustré sa grande maîtrise de la situation politique interne à la France (rapport aux grève du lundi de Pentecôte - le français est aussi fénéant que stupide), e nous gratifiant d'un avis bien tranché !

Je ne dis pas ça pour "enfoncer" la personne en question, mais bien pour mettre en évidence que le droit de vote a été, j'en suis sûr, exercé très largement avec discernement, et que les opinions exprimées sont respectables (si si, même le "oui"  :Laughing:  ). C'est le drame de la démocratie, et plus généralement de la vie en société : on est obliger de supporter des idiots qui ne pensent pas comme nous...

----------

## Ey

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> La re-négociation du traité peut en effet basculer soit dans un camp soit dans l'autre...genre ça pourrait tomber encore plus bas (libéralisme sauvage).
> 
> J'espère que non.
> 
> si re-négociation il y aura...ce sur quoi  je doute fort.
> ...

 

Oui heureusement pour vous il n'y aura pas de renégociation ou du moins pas de si tôt parce que la renégociation avec un couple franco-allemand affaibli ça donnera un truc d'inspiration moins franco-allemande et donc je vous laisse deviner le résultat...

Et puis comme ça m'énerve je commenterais pas le "blatage sauvage" parce que j'en ai marre de cet anti-libéralisme primaire qui sommeil dans tous les français et qui n'a que très peu de justification vu l'absence de politique libérale depuis 50 ans en France.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, une autre raison d'être contre ? Bah regardez par ici.

 

sympa le lien.

pour une constitution europpéenne - donc une union multilingue - ça la fout mal. 

pour en revenir au medef, son but premier n'est pas de protéger l'emploi mais bel et bien de faire entendre la voie des grands patrons (qui eux, pensent plutôt fric disons le). Les syndicats de pme-pmi eux sont beaucoup moins écoutés alors qu'ils representent beaucoup plus de monde par exemple. Le fait qu'un gouvernement écoute tel ou tel syndicat n'est pas un hasard. Le medef n'avait pas d'aussi bonnes entrées dans le gouvernement avant celui que nous avont actuellement, la voie de la cfdt ne comptait pas autant que maintenant par rapport aux autres syndicats, etc.... Je ne fais que constater, je ne prends pas parti. Simplement il faut bien voir que si un syndicat est plus ou moins écouté par le gouvernement c'est souvent parce qu'il suit plus ou moins la même vision que ce même gouvernement. Bon je vais pas m'attarder sur le topo parce que ça sort là encore du topic...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Et puis comme ça m'énerve je commenterais pas le "blatage sauvage" parce que j'en ai marre de cet anti-libéralisme primaire qui sommeil dans tous les français et qui n'a que très peu de justification vu l'absence de politique libérale depuis 50 ans en France.

 

bah en même temps l'exemple que nous montre les britanniques c'est un retour vers le service publique...le libéralisme à la thatcher tu m'excuseras mais à part une minorité riche, là bas personne n'en veut plus.

en fait le problème c'est pas le libéralisme en soit : sur le papier c'est défendable. Le problème il est que c'est que dans l'application les dés sont pipés. 

et ça engendre des abbérrations comme nous pouvons en voir aux usa, gb, etc...

Personellement je pense que ce modèle arrive dans ces limites en ce moment même. Il suffit pour cela de prendre pour exemple les usa qui ont été les premiers à appliquer une économie sur ce modèle. Maintenant on en arrive à bout parce que justement ils ont bousillé le modèle, l'ont bafoués ce qui amène à des enormités...(déficit publique immense, libre-concurrence bafouée, délocalisations à outrance, pauvreté accrue de la population, creusement de l'écart entre la toute petite minorité riche et le reste etc...).

----------

## Leander256

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Oui et c'est là qu'on est en désaccord fondamental... Toi tu veux protéger les emplois alors que moi je veux qu'il y ai des créations d'emploi suffisantes pour compenser les pertes. Parce que quelque part les emplois ça évolue et un jour ou l'autre tu auras des pertes d'emploi quoi que tu fasses, par exemple quand tu modernises une unitée de production en moyenne elle a besoin de moins d'employer pour fonctionner car elle est plus automatisée qu'avant. Bon je sais qu'on tombera jammais d'accord de toute façon mais bon c'est pas parce qu'une entreprise n'a pas pour but de faire de l'argent qu'une entreprise n'en crée jammais, surtout quand les conditions sont favorables. Sinon je vois pas trop pourquoi vous diabolisez le medef, son role est de protéger les entreprises tout comme le role des syndicats est de protéger les salariés.

 

[vraiment OFF]

En fait je ne suis pas spécialement pour la protection de l'emploi, parce que si on suit la logique des choses, au fur et à mesure que la société se modernise et s'automatise, on a besoin de moins en moins de salariés, donc il est normal que l'entreprise licencie au fur et à mesure. Mais trouveront-ils facilement un autre emploi? Y'a-t-il, et y'aura-t-il à l'avenir des secteurs suffisament porteurs pour assurer le renouvellement des postes disparus dans les autres secteurs? Il n'y a pas assez d'emplois en Europe pour tout le monde, donc les gens font moins d'enfants, donc la consommation diminue, donc la production diminue, etc. En fait il faudrait que la consommation soit en augmentation constante pour qu'on puisse garder une certaine stabilité économique: Jusqu'à quand? Jusqu'à ce que l'Europe coule littéralement sous le poids des milliards d'être humains y vivant alors? Ou jusqu'à ce que la Terre se meurt parce que nous aurons épuisé toutes ses ressources naturelles?

Enfin là je pars complètement en live, je me plains mais je n'ai aucune solution à apporter à ce qui m'apparaît être de sérieux problèmes (je ne suis pas un spécialiste en économie)  :Smile: )

[/vraiment OFF]

Peut-être les français ont-ils fait le mauvais choix (ce que je ne pense pas), mais c'est le principe de la démocratie que de laisser le choix au peuple, qu'il soit éclairé ou pas. Et ça me donne envie de citer un anglais très célèbre:

 *Winston Churchill wrote:*   

> Personne ne prétend que la démocratie est parfaite ou sage. Il m'est arrivé d'entendre dire que c'est le pire des gouvernements à l'exception de tous ceux qui ont déjà été essayés

 

----------

## zdra

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  beaucoup d'anglais vont voter non parce que soit disant que la constitution ne serait pas assez libérale!

 

La france veut un TCE plus social, les anglais veulent à l'opposé plus libéral... si les gens font pas des concessions des 2 coté on arrivera jamais à rien !

Note: Les anglais eux ils ont de l'emplois et sont pas payé comme des polonais, preuve que c'est pas plus mal d'être libéral !

Sinon je pense que le OUI doit pas se justifier, on propose un text pour faire avancer l'europe il est donc normal d'être d'accord. Parcontre si on est contre alors faut le justifier et montrer les points à changer, proposer autre chose... Hors le NON critique mais propose RIEN ! Maintenant que le text est refusé j'attend que les partisants du NON fasse des propositions concretes pour faire mieux !

Pour finir les société veulent pas créer de l'emplois mais veulent faire du pognon ? Et comment faire du pognon si personne travaille dans les entreprises ? et comment travailler si il n'y a pas de pognon ? c'est lié ! l'un ne va pas sans l'autre... Et si t'es pas d'accord va créer ton entreprise en crée de l'emplois sans avoir d'argen on verra le résultat  :Wink: 

----------

## Faust_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Sinon je pense que le OUI doit pas se justifier, on propose un text pour faire avancer l'europe il est donc normal d'être d'accord. 

 

donc pour toi un bon europeen est un bon mouton, rien de plus ??

----------

## Dais

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    beaucoup d'anglais vont voter non parce que soit disant que la constitution ne serait pas assez libérale! 
> 
> La france veut un TCE plus social, les anglais veulent à l'opposé plus libéral... si les gens font pas des concessions des 2 coté on arrivera jamais à rien !
> 
> Note: Les anglais eux ils ont de l'emplois et sont pas payé comme des polonais, preuve que c'est pas plus mal d'être libéral !

 

C'est évident qu'il faut faire des concessions, mais encore une fois pas à n'importe quel prix .. le coup des concessions il a bon dos !

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Sinon je pense que le OUI doit pas se justifier, on propose un text pour faire avancer l'europe il est donc normal d'être d'accord. Parcontre si on est contre alors faut le justifier et montrer les points à changer, proposer autre chose... Hors le NON critique mais propose RIEN ! Maintenant que le text est refusé j'attend que les partisants du NON fasse des propositions concretes pour faire mieux !

 

Alors ça c'est quand même de l'argument ! Évidemment que le oui doit se justifier ! On te propose un texte, mais il faut voir ce qui en découle aussi ! Et ça, le OUI se DOIT de le défendre !

Et le NON critique et montre ce qui pose problème, n'est-ce pas déjà montrer ce qu'il faudrait changer ? Et les argumentations ont aussi été faites dans le sens de "ce qui devrait être fait" ..

Non sur le coup là tu t'es totalement décrédibilisé en ce qui me concerne, avec ton "le OUI ne doit pas se justifier" ..

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Pour finir les société veulent pas créer de l'emplois mais veulent faire du pognon ? Et comment faire du pognon si personne travaille dans les entreprises ? et comment travailler si il n'y a pas de pognon ? c'est lié ! l'un ne va pas sans l'autre... Et si t'es pas d'accord va créer ton entreprise en crée de l'emplois sans avoir d'argen on verra le résultat 

 

Trop facile ce raccourci ..

----------

## kwenspc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: Les anglais eux ils ont de l'emplois et sont pas payé comme des polonais, preuve que c'est pas plus mal d'être libéral !
> 
> 

 

t'as vu ça où que les polonais étaient sous-payés? t'as entendus parler du "niveau de vie", de "coût de la vie"?

là bas être payé 500 euros suffit pour vivre aussi bien qu'un français en France avec 1100 euros. 

va essayer de vivre à Londres avec le smic français...

et d'ailleurs en ce moment l'emploi en GB a repris du poil de la bête grâce à l'état qui a renforcé le service public...ce qui est plutôt à l'opposé des politiques libérales qu'on peut voir généralement. (politique de blair)

Quand je dis que le libéralisme est défendable c'est sûrement pas avec des arguments comme celui-ci...(bon après ça dit pas non plus que je suis libéral)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Sinon je pense que le OUI doit pas se justifier, on propose un text pour faire avancer l'europe il est donc normal d'être d'accord. Parcontre si on est contre alors faut le justifier et montrer les points à changer, proposer autre chose... Hors le NON critique mais propose RIEN ! Maintenant que le text est refusé j'attend que les partisants du NON fasse des propositions concretes pour faire mieux !

 

Ben voyons, le OUI ne doit pas se justifier ... et puis quoi encore, c'est plutot l'inverse, quand tu vends un produit, tu fais une campagne marketing pour ce produit, afin que les consommateurs en veulent, donc a eux de nous demontrer les avancements (sans reculer du double ailleurs), selon la maniere don tu concois ce systeme, il suffit de pondre un texte, dire qu'il fait avancer l'europe sans rien demontrer pour que le OUI soit le choix par defaut.

Tout cela implique que tu as une confiance aveugle en nos dirigeants, ce qui est suicidaire ... Imagine un politique vereux, qui ecrit un texte instaurant une autocratie, il dit que ca va faire avancer l'europe et le pays par la meme occasion; la du coup, t'as 60 000 000 de zdra qui vont voter OUI, sans savoir qu'ils courent a leur perte !

----------

## yoyo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Yoyo: bah le but à plus ou moins long terme c'est quand même d'avoir une ouverture importante économiquement, hein. C'est aussi le problème posé par le TCE, qui mélange (comme dit plusieurs fois) la base avec des articles économiques qui, à mon sens (et je ne suis pas le seul apparemment), n'ont rien à faire dans une constitution.
> 
> Mais je ne demande pas mieux que de voir tes arguments ^^ Si j'ai tort, autant que je puisse rectifier ma vision.

 Il y a méprise ... Je suis entièrement daccord avec toi sur le fait qu'un aspect économique n'a rien à faire dans le TCE.

Je dis simplement que les entreprises n'ont rien à fou*** du TCE, c'est tout. L'espace économique existe déja; d'ailleurs, c'est bien l'aspect économique qui est à l'origine de l'europe non ?? C'est en voulant favoriser les échanges entre les pays européens que nos politiques voulaient booster les emplois.

Crois-tu que le fait que la France est refusée le TCE va obliger les entreprises à rester sur le territoire français ??

Il y a deux visions qui s'opposent : favoriser l'économie pour générer de l'emploi et améliorer le niveau de vie de la population ou favoriser le niveau de vie de la population pour améliorer l'économie et générer des emplois. Les objectifs sont les mêmes mais les moyens d'y parvenir sont différents.

Le TCE qui nous a été présenté du point de vue français, favorisait largement la première méthode. Je pense que pour d'autres pays le point de vue serait plutôt orienté vers la seconde méthode.

Et c'est là toute la difficulté de l'UE : les différences sociales et économiques sont très importantes d'une nation à l'autre. D'où l'obligation de concessions de part et d'autre. Comment demander à des pays où les salaires sont bas de passer directement à un système de protection sociale "à la française"; ils n'en ont pas les moyens (malheureusement). C'est un chemin qu'ils vont parcourir : au fur et à mesure de la progression de leur niveau de vie, ils auront des aspirations plus sociales (pour le moment ils travaillent pour se nourrir mais bientôt cela ne leur suffira plus ils voudront plus de congés, des travails moins contraignant, plus de formation etc.). C'est une évolution naturelle.

Perso, je souhaiterai que tous les états adoptent la vision française de santé, d'éducation et de "liberté-égalité-fraternité" (j'ajouterai laïcité). J'espère que ce jour viendra le plus rapidement possible ...

Je pense que nous (et pas seulement les français) ne sommes pas suffisament proches (point de vue social et économique) pour le moment. Un TCE commun aurait peut-être accéléré les choses mais les concessions à faire ont été jugées trop importantes ...

Ça n'est que partie remise à plus tard.

----------

## kwenspc

yoyo: +1

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   Sinon je pense que le OUI doit pas se justifier, on propose un text pour faire avancer l'europe il est donc normal d'être d'accord. Parcontre si on est contre alors faut le justifier et montrer les points à changer, proposer autre chose... Hors le NON critique mais propose RIEN ! Maintenant que le text est refusé j'attend que les partisants du NON fasse des propositions concretes pour faire mieux ! 
> 
> Ben voyons, le OUI ne doit pas se justifier ... et puis quoi encore, c'est plutot l'inverse, quand tu vends un produit, tu fais une campagne marketing pour ce produit, afin que les consommateurs en veulent, donc a eux de nous demontrer les avancements (sans reculer du double ailleurs), selon la maniere don tu concois ce systeme, il suffit de pondre un texte, dire qu'il fait avancer l'europe sans rien demontrer pour que le OUI soit le choix par defaut.
> 
> Tout cela implique que tu as une confiance aveugle en nos dirigeants, ce qui est suicidaire ... Imagine un politique vereux, qui ecrit un texte instaurant une autocratie, il dit que ca va faire avancer l'europe et le pays par la meme occasion; la du coup, t'as 60 000 000 de zdra qui vont voter OUI, sans savoir qu'ils courent a leur perte !

 

Mouais, c'est pas parceque le VRP a une tache sur sa chemise que la lessive est mauvaise....

----------

## Dais

yoyo: merci, c'est plus clair  :Razz: 

EDIT: Enlight: c'est pas une raison pour ne pas avoir à se justifier  :Razz: 

----------

## Faust_

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Perso, je souhaiterai que tous les états adoptent la vision française de santé, d'éducation et de "liberté-égalité-fraternité" (j'ajouterai laïcité). J'espère que ce jour viendra le plus rapidement possible ...

 

attention tu vas te faire traiter d'abruti de nationaliste  :Wink: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je pense que nous (et pas seulement les français) ne sommes pas suffisament proches (point de vue social et économique) pour le moment. Un TCE commun aurait peut-être accéléré les choses mais les concessions à faire ont été jugées trop importantes ...
> 
> Ça n'est que partie remise à plus tard.

 

entierement d'accord avec ca  :Smile: 

----------

## RedLemon

Je suis belge et de plus en plus fiere de l'être surtout quant je vois ce qu'il ce passe a coté !

On des problémes linguistique et culturel depuis des années car la beligique et divisée en 3 comunauté et 3 régions. Nos régions sont déja fédéralisée (20 ans d'avance sur l'europe), cela fait des année que le Benelux existe... Donc on est fond pour que l'europe existe car dans le cas contraire, on aurrais rien pour ce défendre de façon economique contre les grand (USA, Chine, Japon,...)

La constituion éuropéne est un premier pas a une uniformité des lois, mais en appliquant le principe des férérations (genre USA), chaque pays peut (malheureusement) les adaptés. De plus ce texte est une ébauche qui mettra des années a ce paufiné ! Donc, il vallait mieux dire oui, maintenant la france et l'europe est repartie pour un grand tour de table de quelque année avant de reproposé un nouveau vote. Pendant ce temp la, les autres puissance économique elle ne vont pas nous attendre.

De plus, une majorité des français on utilisé je pense ce vote pour faire un barrage au gouvernement ! Grave erreur, il faut pas mélangé la chévre et le choux... Ci le gourvernement ne vous plait pas, fallait attendre les élections pour ca, puis franchement, vous avez fait quoi au derniere élection ? (Arrivé aux second tour avec Chirac contre le Pen...)

Une derniere chose, les agriculteurs qui rale contre l'europe (il n'ont pas toujorus tord), doivent ce rendre compte que un jour que sans l'europe on n'aurrait plus d'agriculture et on mangerais des farine OGM ammériquaine.

Et un dernier rappel, la libéralisation de l'europre par les état unis en 1944 n'a pas éte gratuite, pas mal d'accord politico-économique on été signé. Et l'europe nous permet enfin de ce libére de çà.

----------

## Dais

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> Je suis belge et de plus en plus fiere de l'être surtout quant je vois ce qu'il ce passe a coté !

 

Content pour toi  :Razz: 

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> On des problémes linguistique et culturel depuis des années car la beligique et divisée en 3 comunauté et 3 régions. Nos régions sont déja fédéralisée (20 ans d'avance sur l'europe), cela fait des année que le Benelux existe... Donc on est fond pour que l'europe existe car dans le cas contraire, on aurrais rien pour ce défendre de façon economique contre les grand (USA, Chine, Japon,...)

 

C'est une évidence. Ceux qui ont voté non ne sont pas forcément contre l'Europe, je te ferais remarquer.

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> La constituion éuropéne est un premier pas a une uniformité des lois, mais en appliquant le principe des férérations (genre USA), chaque pays peut (malheureusement) les adaptés. De plus ce texte est une ébauche qui mettra des années a ce paufiné ! Donc, il vallait mieux dire oui, maintenant la france et l'europe est repartie pour un grand tour de table de quelque année avant de reproposé un nouveau vote. Pendant ce temp la, les autres puissance économique elle ne vont pas nous attendre.

 

Incroyable, je croyais que le texte était impossible à changer .. serait-on en train de nous manipuler ?  :Razz: 

Puis pendant ce temps là, les États-Unis se cassent toujours la gueule, et l'Inde et la Chine continuent sur leur lancée économique .. wow, du changement o_o On ne peut contrer ni l'un ni l'autre. C'est sûr qu'il faut agir, mais bon ..

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> De plus, une majorité des français on utilisé je pense ce vote pour faire un barrage au gouvernement ! Grave erreur, il faut pas mélangé la chévre et le choux... Ci le gourvernement ne vous plait pas, fallait attendre les élections pour ca, puis franchement, vous avez fait quoi au derniere élection ? (Arrivé aux second tour avec Chirac contre le Pen...)

 

Décidément, c'est ZE argument de la mort ça .. Et puis le coup des élections présidentielles, il sort de nulle part hein .. Le Pen a eu à peu près autant de voix que toujours, il est arrivé au second tour car la Gauche se bouffait toute seule, point final ..

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> Une derniere chose, les agriculteurs qui rale contre l'europe (il n'ont pas toujorus tord), doivent ce rendre compte que un jour que sans l'europe on n'aurrait plus d'agriculture et on mangerais des farine OGM ammériquaine.

 

Je ne suis pas spécialiste de l'agriculture, donc je ne me permettrais pas de porter un jugement .. j'espère donc que ton jugement s'appuie sur des fondements solides  :Razz: 

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> Et un dernier rappel, la libéralisation de l'europre par les état unis en 1944 n'a pas éte gratuite, pas mal d'accord politico-économique on été signé. Et l'europe nous permet enfin de ce libére de çà.

 

Mouais, je vois pas trop le rapport .. si on se "fédéralise", il y aura toujours une France, une Allemagne, etc.. et je doute que les États-Unis soient aussi facilement prêts à jeter aux oubliettes leurs accords ..

----------

## Faust_

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> De plus, une majorité des français on utilisé je pense ce vote pour faire un barrage au gouvernement ! Grave erreur, il faut pas mélangé la chévre et le choux... Ci le gourvernement ne vous plait pas, fallait attendre les élections pour ca, puis franchement, vous avez fait quoi au derniere élection ? (Arrivé aux second tour avec Chirac contre le Pen...).

 

dans les pages precedentes, je donne les resultats d'un sondage fait aupres des francais

a la question : ce texte etait-il bon ?

47% non

42% oui

voulez-vous que la construction europeenne continue ?

72% oui

donc je pense sincerement qu'une majorite des non, etaient non au texte et pas au gouvernement, pour ce dernier on attendra les prochaines elections

pour ce qui est des dernieres presidentielles, le pen au 2eme tour ce n'est pas flatteur je te l'accorde mais je ne vois pas bien ce que ca vient faire dans cette discussion

----------

## Starch

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La constituion éuropéne est un premier pas a une uniformité des lois, mais en appliquant le principe des férérations (genre USA), chaque pays peut (malheureusement) les adaptés. De plus ce texte est une ébauche qui mettra des années a ce paufiné ! Donc, il vallait mieux dire oui, maintenant la france et l'europe est repartie pour un grand tour de table de quelque année avant de reproposé un nouveau vote. Pendant ce temp la, les autres puissance économique elle ne vont pas nous attendre.
> 
> 

 

Pinaise... bon là ça m'énerve.

Pourquoi ? parce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre en quoi une Constitution (lire description des valeurs d'une Nation et des institutions politique d'un État) a à voir avec le fait que l'ont soit ou non une grande puissance économique¹. Et je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi tout le monde a tant peur que le rejet de la Constitution va faire perdre un poids économique à l'Europe.

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une derniere chose, les agriculteurs qui rale contre l'europe (il n'ont pas toujorus tord), doivent ce rendre compte que un jour que sans l'europe on n'aurrait plus d'agriculture et on mangerais des farine OGM ammériquaine.
> 
> 

 

N'importe quoi. Tu crois pas qu'il y'a assez de personnes qui meurent de faim en France et dans le Monde pour que l'agriculture française ne puisse pas aller exporter ses produits ? Actuellement, avec la PAC et tout ça, c'est l'inverse qui se produit. Les gens continuent de mourir de faim, les agriculteurs sont obligés de jeter leurs produits car sur-production par rapport à des quotas idiots, et le pire c'est que pour faire face à la concurrence interne à l'Europe, les petits exploitants n'arrivent plus à s'en sortir...³

 *RedLemon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et un dernier rappel, la libéralisation de l'europre par les état unis en 1944 n'a pas éte gratuite, pas mal d'accord politico-économique on été signé. Et l'europe nous permet enfin de ce libére de çà.

 

Libération² !

D'ailleurs une question. Des pays forts d'Europe, lesquels sont désolidarisés de l'OTAN ? À part la France, je veux dire. Déjà que les anglais ont pas accepté l'euro, tu crois qu'ils vont oublier comme ça leur grand tonton Sam ?

[1] à part bien sur le confort des citoyens et le non immobilisme de la llégislation, mais de toute manière la Constitution proposée n'apporte rien de plus à ce qui existe déjà en Europe...

[2] Mais j'aime bien l'erreur (sympa si elle est volontaire, revoir son vocabulaire sinon)

[3] Je ne vous parle pas de la mauvaise qualité des produits du aux contraintes alimentaires stupides (à Bruxelles, ils n'ont jamais du entendre le mot omnivore, ni savoir que les volailles le sont).

----------

## zdra

Le oui doit se défendre je suis d'accord évidement ! mais maintenant le temps de défendre le TCE est passé et perdu. Le temps est donc aux partisants du non de se justifier et pointant ce qui ne va pas et surtout en proposant du concret qui sera meilleur pour tous... j'espere de tout coeur que les partisants du non ont eu raison et qu'on arrivera à qqch de bien  :Wink: 

C'est ça que jvoulais dire mais en me relisant je remarque que j'ai écris une belle connerie, dsl :p

----------

## Dais

En tout cas, on ne pourra pas dire que ce référendum n'a pas divisé les opinions  :Razz: 

----------

## Faust_

 *Dais wrote:*   

> En tout cas, on ne pourra pas dire que ce référendum n'a pas divisé les opinions 

 

au moins dans cette joute belgique-france, on peut parler de debat europeen  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

en trichant: http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=oui&word2=non

sans tricher: http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=oui&word2=non

PWN1N6 !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Starch

 *Dais wrote:*   

> En tout cas, on ne pourra pas dire que ce référendum n'a pas divisé les opinions 

 

C'est souvent le cas quand tu n'as qu'un choix. (Il me semble plus loqique de dire « un » choix quand il n'y a que deux alternatives). Le problème c'est souvent les réponses à côté :

- OUI, car si on attend, on aura pire...

- NON, c'est chirac qui l'a fait (en oubliant tous les autres présidents fortement impliqués dans l'Europe depuis DG)

etc.

Je suis pour ma part convaincu que la majorité des Français a rejeté le texte parce que ce n'était pas une Constitution¹, en tout cas, pas dans le sens où nous l'entendons actuellement. Étant donné que je suis parfaitement d'accord avec ça, j'avoue me réjouïr de cette décision, même si évidemment, la France va perdre de son poids politique. Et encore... Il ne faut pas oublier quelques choses :

- Une grande partie des peuples de l'Europe que je dirais « riche » n'est pas forcément très satisfaite de l'Europe actuelle (pour sans doute de mauvaises raisons, mais aussi de bonnes) ;

- Pour tout ces peuples, nous sommes le pays qui a dit NON, malgré le fait que nous nous soyons particulièrement investis dans la réalisation de ce texte. Personnellement, je vois ça plus comme -- certes un acte de protectionnisme -- mais pas à notre niveau, à celui de l'Europe. L'Europe c'est notre bébé, en particulier à l'Allemage et à la France (et aux 4 autres du traité de Rome²). Ce NON veut dire : « On ne laissera pas n'importe quoi arriver, nous avons confiance en l'Europe, nous savons que si tout le monde y met du sien, nous pourrons faire mieux. Nous ne nous contenterons pas d'une sous Europe ». Cela peut sembler idiot, mais il m'a toujours semblé plus juste de ne pas hésiter à recommencer quand l'on n'est pas satisfait de son travail ;

- La France est un des pays européens les plus riches. Ceci est un argument bassement matériel. Mais actuellement, sans notre argent, l'Europe ne va pas aller loin, surtout si nous voulons élargir. Le pouvoir politique, c'est aussi (malheureusement) ça.

Je pense qu'il n'est pas lieu de s'alarmer. Ce NON va peut être faire réfléchir nos dirigeants européens, ils vont peut être se demander si leurs ambitions sont conformes à celles de leurs administrés. Ils vont peut être commencer à réfléchir en dirigeants de Grand Pays³ (on ne peut pas faire l'Europe avec des méthodes de Petit Pays. A t'elle été oubliée cette histoire de fuseau horaire unique ?). Ils vont peut être se dire qu'il faut y aller petit à petit parce qu'on veut pas qu'elle se casse la gueule notre Europe. Commencer par faire voter une Constitution, après s'intéresser à notre système économique. Il faut faire les choses dans l'ordre. Il y a 50 ans, quand les haines étaient encore trop fortes, nous ne le pouvions pas. Maintenant, nous le pouvons, et je suis intimement persuadé, que nous pouvons y arriver.

[1] en tout cas au moins 400 pages  :Smile: 

[2] Corrigez moi si je me trompe, ma mémoire flanche

[3] Je parle en terme de surface

EDIT: quelques fautes d'othographe, syntaxe, etc...

----------

## ghoti

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   En tout cas, on ne pourra pas dire que ce référendum n'a pas divisé les opinions  
> 
> C'est souvent le cas quand tu n'as qu'un choix. (Il me semble plus loqique de dire « un » choix quand il n'y a que deux alternatives).

 

En réalité ill y avait UNE alternative (oui/non) avec DEUX choix (oui ET non)  :Wink: 

OK, c'est le OFF du OFF et comme il y a ici assez de belges pour diriger la France, je ->[]  :Laughing: 

----------

## Starch

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*    *Dais wrote:*   En tout cas, on ne pourra pas dire que ce référendum n'a pas divisé les opinions  
> 
> C'est souvent le cas quand tu n'as qu'un choix. (Il me semble plus loqique de dire « un » choix quand il n'y a que deux alternatives). 
> 
> En réalité ill y avait UNE alternative (oui/non) avec DEUX choix (oui ET non) 
> ...

 

hum...

à y réfléchir, effectivement c'est mieux comme ça...

pinaise, faut vraiment que j'arrête le whisky

----------

## truz

 *Starch wrote:*   

> L'Europe c'est notre bébé, en particulier à l'Allemage et à la France (et aux 4 autres du traité de Rome²). Ce NON veut dire : « On ne laissera pas n'importe quoi arriver, nous avons confiance en l'Europe, nous savons que si tout le monde y met du sien, nous pourrons faire mieux. Nous ne nous contenterons pas d'une sous Europe ». Cela peut sembler idiot, mais il m'a toujours semblé plus juste de ne pas hésiter à recommencer quand l'on n'est pas satisfait de son travail ;

 +1, malheureusement j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas le message que le PS et encore moins l'UMP ont compris. Eux ne voient en ce Non qu'un refus du gouvernemement actuel/précédent (celui de Rafarin I/II/III quoi !), s'ils ne le comprennent pas on ne s'en sortira pas encore ce coup ci  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Faust_

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*   L'Europe c'est notre bébé, en particulier à l'Allemage et à la France (et aux 4 autres du traité de Rome²). Ce NON veut dire : « On ne laissera pas n'importe quoi arriver, nous avons confiance en l'Europe, nous savons que si tout le monde y met du sien, nous pourrons faire mieux. Nous ne nous contenterons pas d'une sous Europe ». Cela peut sembler idiot, mais il m'a toujours semblé plus juste de ne pas hésiter à recommencer quand l'on n'est pas satisfait de son travail ; +1, malheureusement j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas le message que le PS et encore moins l'UMP ont compris. Eux ne voient en ce Non qu'un refus du gouvernemement actuel/précédent (celui de Rafarin I/II/III quoi !), s'ils ne le comprennent pas on ne s'en sortira pas encore ce coup ci 

 

pour l'ump ou plus particulierement chirac, la jouer comme ca, c'est un moyen de dire vous voyez je fais quelque chose 

<mode gaulliste>je vous ai compris</mode gaulliste>, ben oui mais non cher president ce n'etait pas ca que l'on attendait  :Sad: 

pour le ps et d'autres d'ailleurs des hier soir, ils se servent de la situation pour essayer de recuperer plus de pouvoir, ils n'ont pas ete capable de battre chirac aux dernieres elections donc leurs instincts de charognard se reveillent a chaque occasion

ils savent tres bien que ca ne marchera pas mais esperent affaiblir le pouvoir en place pour les elections de 2007

en gros, ils font passer les francais pour des gros niais et leur font porter le chapeau, en disant qu'ils n'ont rien compris, qu'ils ont vote pour sanctionner le gouvernement de facon a mieux cacher leur gueguerre de politicards

je ne sais pas comment ca se passe dans les autres pays europeens, bien que je ne me fasse pas d'illusion, mais chez nous en tout cas le monde politique n'est vraiment pas beau a voir

dans la journee on a meme pu entendre un porte parole udf dont je ne sais plus le nom, un pote de Francois Bayroux s'exprimer sur le non d'hier soir en disant que les francais etaient des schizophrenes

----------

## arlequin

 *Dais wrote:*   

>  *arlequin wrote:*   En parlant de mouton écervelé, je suis tout de même surpris des réactions. Comme quoi une simple phrase à peine ambigue fait perdre les pédales à pas mal de monde. D'ailleurs, répondre à ça par des mots tels "boulet" ou "écervelé" me fait bien penser qu'un dialogue constructif et intéressant ne peut avoir lieu. 
> 
> Une simple phrase faite dans le but de mettre le feu aux poudres .. faut pas t'étonner des réactions si tu fais exactement ce qu'il faut pour les déclencher. Et malgré mes débordements sur certains termes, je pense qu'il y a eu argumentation dans la plupart des messages de ce sujet .. alors de suite en conclure qu'un dialogue constructif est impossible ici, c'est quasiment faire un ... amalgamme ?

 

Les amalgammes sont excusables quand ils sont fait de manière maladroite (comme ça était le cas), mais les injures... bof.

De toutes façons, je reste perplexe face à ce referundum et la démission de Rafarin me paraît complétement hors-contexte. Ceci dit, si on se retrouve avec Sarko comme 1er minitre, faudra pas trop se plaindre.

Et pour la petite histoire, ce n'était pas 250 mais 110 pour les salariés à reclasser en Roumanie. La proposition faite était plus que maladroite et a provoqué une levé de bouclier à la hauteur d'une telle stupidité. Le dit patron s'est aussitôt confondu en excuses et s'est engagé à proposer un reclassement correct des dits salariés.

----------

## yoyo

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> pour l'ump ou plus particulierement chirac, la jouer comme ca, c'est un moyen de dire vous voyez je fais quelque chose 
> 
> <mode gaulliste>je vous ai compris</mode gaulliste>, ben oui mais non cher president ce n'etait pas ca que l'on attendait  

 Ça n'est pas ce que l'on attendait (et le sondage mis en avant plus haut le montre bien, à croire qu'ils ne lisent pas les mêmes) mais c'est un bon moyen de renforcer sa position (bien affaiblie) en "faisant plaisir" aux français ...

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> pour le ps et d'autres d'ailleurs des hier soir, ils se servent de la situation pour essayer de recuperer plus de pouvoir, ils n'ont pas ete capable de battre chirac aux dernieres elections donc leurs instincts de charognard se reveillent a chaque occasion
> 
> ils savent tres bien que ca ne marchera pas mais esperent affaiblir le pouvoir en place pour les elections de 2007

 Ce genre d'individus me répugne; quand j'entends par exemple Fabius cracher sur Chirac en disant que c'est lui qui a signé ce TCE (acceptant donc son contenu) avant de le soumettre au français. Il oublie bien vite que ce TCE à été rédigé par une comission multi-partis et que par conséquent les socialistes sont également responsables du contenu de ce TCE (s'il a été soumis aux chef d'état, c'est bien qu'il a été jugé correct par tous ceux dont le rôle était de le rédiger).  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mais je ne me fais pas d'illusion, si les rôles avaient été inversés cela se serait passé de la même façon ...

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> je ne sais pas comment ca se passe dans les autres pays europeens, bien que je ne me fasse pas d'illusion, mais chez nous en tout cas le monde politique n'est vraiment pas beau a voir

 Mais qu'y faire ...  :Sad: 

Un monde fait par les politiciens pour les politiciens ... Cela n'est pas près de changer ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## anigel

Une des rares interventions qui m'a fait sourire dimanche soir : celle de François Hollande. Voilà un homme, à qui on vient d'apprendre, par le biais des sondages officiels, que son camp a majoritairement voté non (malgré la tentative de muselage via un vote interne), et que le camp de la majorité a voté oui, et qui n'a pas honte d'accuser cette dernière (majorité) d'être à l'origine du refus du texte...

Un très bon moment télévisé.

Le lendemain il remettait ça, bavant sur Fabius, le grand méchant loup du parti, qui est à l'origine du non (lui aussi !), et de la plupart des maux de l'humanité (comme disait Bedos : pour la mort de Louis XVI, pas de doute, c'était lui aussi !).

Bref... Mort de rire !  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bref... Mort de rire !  

 Moi je serais plutôt mort de honte ... C'est quand même eux qui nous représentent (et qui ont été élus).

Quelle misère ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT : /me est plutôt fatigué/déprimé en ce moment (mais pas à cause du TCE ni du résultat de ce week-end  :Rolling Eyes:   ).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> De toutes façons, je reste perplexe face à ce referundum et la démission de Rafarin me paraît complétement hors-contexte. Ceci dit, si on se retrouve avec Sarko comme 1er minitre, faudra pas trop se plaindre.

 

Ben si sarko est 1er ministre pendant 2 ans, il aura moi de chances d'etre president en 2007 (pendant 5 ans)

----------

## Faust_

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *arlequin wrote:*   De toutes façons, je reste perplexe face à ce referundum et la démission de Rafarin me paraît complétement hors-contexte. Ceci dit, si on se retrouve avec Sarko comme 1er minitre, faudra pas trop se plaindre. 
> 
> Ben si sarko est 1er ministre pendant 2 ans, il aura moi de chances d'etre president en 2007 (pendant 5 ans)

 

non il ne sera pas 1er ministre

le nouveau 1er ministre est deja annonce, c'est de villepin

sarkozi est presenti, pas encore confirme pour reprendre son poste de ministre de l'interieur

ce qui est bien c'est que la france vote non a la constitution parce que trop liberale et pas assez sociale et on nous remet sarko qui est un des politiques francais les plus liberaux au gouvernement

----------

## kwenspc

t'as déjà vu des types à tendance "sociales" dans la droite toi? 

en tant que 1er ministre on aurait ptet eu la chance de voir sarko se casser la gueule. ça aurait été chouette. Maintenant ça va être moins facile...

----------

## Starch

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> t'as déjà vu des types à tendance "sociales" dans la droite toi? 

 

Borloo ?

----------

## Ey

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> t'as déjà vu des types à tendance "sociales" dans la droite toi? 

 

Oui Chirac, et toute sa clique. Il sont pas libéraux pour un sous... alors ils sont ptêt moins social que le PS mais même quand on voit les *politiques* (je parles pas des campagnes ou des moments où ils sont dans l'opposition) menées des 2 côtés c'est assez similaire. Et me racontez pas que Rafarin est libéral il était ptet à DL y a un certain nombre d'années mais il était à peu près aussi utile qu'en tant que 1er ministre.

Des libéraux en France y en a pas ou très peu, les soit disant DL étaient à peine libéraux c'était surtout une bonne excuse pour Madelin. 

Sarko est plus réaliste que libéral, il veut faire des réformes parce qu'elles sont nécessaire et pas parce qu'elles sont en accord avec son idéologie...

----------

## Faust_

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> t'as déjà vu des types à tendance "sociales" dans la droite toi? 
> 
> en tant que 1er ministre on aurait ptet eu la chance de voir sarko se casser la gueule. ça aurait été chouette. Maintenant ça va être moins facile...

 

je n'ai jamais dit que j'avais vu un mec de droite a tendance sociale (peut-etre borloo mais je ne le connais pas assez pour juger)

j'ai dit

 *Quote:*   

> la france vote non a la constitution parce que trop liberale et pas assez sociale

 

apres j'ai ajoute qu'on nous remet sarko au gouvernement alors qu'il est un des plus liberaux (et qu'en grande partie on a vote anti-liberal)

----------

## Enlight

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   t'as déjà vu des types à tendance "sociales" dans la droite toi? 
> 
> en tant que 1er ministre on aurait ptet eu la chance de voir sarko se casser la gueule. ça aurait été chouette. Maintenant ça va être moins facile... 
> 
> je n'ai jamais dit que j'avais vu un mec de droite a tendance sociale (peut-etre borloo mais je ne le connais pas assez pour juger)
> ...

 

Comment voter anti-libéral quand il n'y a pas (à part Madelin ptet, à voir comme dit Ey) de représentant de mouvement libéral...

----------

## Faust_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Faust_ wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   t'as déjà vu des types à tendance "sociales" dans la droite toi? 
> 
> en tant que 1er ministre on aurait ptet eu la chance de voir sarko se casser la gueule. ça aurait été chouette. Maintenant ça va être moins facile... 
> 
> je n'ai jamais dit que j'avais vu un mec de droite a tendance sociale (peut-etre borloo mais je ne le connais pas assez pour juger)
> ...

 

dimanche, tu as vote pour ou contre le gouvernement toi ?

personnellement j'ai vote entre autre contre le liberalisme de la constitution europeenne (et d'ailleurs je precise que dans un de mes posts, largement quote par yoyo, je dis bien que chirac ne fait pas ce que l'on demandait en changeant de gouvernement etc etc)

ce serait bien de suivre le fil des posts avant d'affirmer des choses, car quand on prend une phrase sur plusieurs posts ca ne veut forcement plus dire la meme chose

enfin bon je ne vais tout re-expliquer a chaque fois je vous laisse lire les posts precedents si vous avez envie de comprendre la discussion  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

Enlight: tu veux vraiment participer au débat ? Ou bien te tenir à l'écart, lire même pas 1/8e des messages, et passer juste pour répondre une phrase d'une ligne, et sans rapport (voire juste une ligne de smileys, si tu vois ce que je veux dire) ?

OK, on sait que t'es pas content que le Oui a perdu, mais bon faut aussi savoir arrêter de délirer là .. ça en devient fatiguant.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Enlight: tu veux vraiment participer au débat ? Ou bien te tenir à l'écart, lire même pas 1/8e des messages, et passer juste pour répondre une phrase d'une ligne, et sans rapport (voire juste une ligne de smileys, si tu vois ce que je veux dire) ?
> 
> OK, on sait que t'es pas content que le Oui a perdu, mais bon faut aussi savoir arrêter de délirer là .. ça en devient fatiguant.

 

attends là c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité, on vous voit constamment rabacher les mêmes idées en changeant les mots histoire que ça se voit pas trop. C'est bon, c'est pas un forum politique mais informatique. Il y a des gens qui sont contents, d'autres qui le sont moins, c'est la vie.

Tournons la page, le monde continue de tourner (encore pour un certain temps ...  :Razz:  ) de toute façon vous leurrez pas je pense pas que les hommes politiques lisent ce forum alors...

----------

## Dais

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que répondre en une phrase (qui tient en max 2 lignes), et ce constamment dans le débat, sans jamais avoir tenté d'étayer un peu (quitte à reprendre les arguments des autres), c'est un peu facile .. ça fait "je mets une phrase sortie de nulle part, à la va-vite, et j'm'en vais voir ailleurs".

Qu'il soit pas content du résultat, il a tout à fait le droit, mais soit il en revient, soit il en débat en argumentant, mais pas entre les deux là ..

Mais bon, évidemment c'est mon avis et il n'engage que moi blablabla

EDIT: c'est aussi que bon il fait pareil sur un sujet en anglais, quitte à juste mettre des smileys ou lancer un troll et repartir comme si de rien n'était .. le jour même je veux bien, le lendemain pourquoi pas, mais bon faut stopper au bout d'un moment.

----------

## Faust_

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> on vous voit constamment rabacher les mêmes idées en changeant les mots histoire que ça se voit pas trop. 

 

si tu as suivi la discussion tu auras sans doute remarque que le sujet evolue et qu'on en est plutot arrive a parler de la reaction de nos politiques (pros oui ou pros non) par rapport au vote de dimanche

----------

## TGL

Bon bah c'est pas tout ça, mais les votes sont maintenant largement clos, et il va être temps d'en faire de même avec ce thread. Vous avez jusqu'à 22H (GMT+2) pour lacher une super conclusion bien sentie et avoir définitivement le dernier mot, après quoi je vérouille.

PS : et pas de nouveau OFF sur la nomination de Villepin hein  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que répondre en une phrase (qui tient en max 2 lignes), et ce constamment dans le débat, sans jamais avoir tenté d'étayer un peu (quitte à reprendre les arguments des autres), c'est un peu facile .. ça fait "je mets une phrase sortie de nulle part, à la va-vite, et j'm'en vais voir ailleurs".
> 
> Qu'il soit pas content du résultat, il a tout à fait le droit, mais soit il en revient, soit il en débat en argumentant, mais pas entre les deux là ..
> 
> Mais bon, évidemment c'est mon avis et il n'engage que moi blablabla
> ...

 

désolé j'ettofferai plus tard c'est promis.

par contre pour le troll dont tu parles, désolé un mec qui choisi zyklon comme pseud et qui fait sont gros xénophobe etc... ça me fait penser qu'à une chose.... mais bon bref.

de deux si quand un mec d'un pays de l'est te dis qu'il commence à avoir autant d'estime pour ton pays que pour les states ça te fais rien... pourquoi pas non plus.

----------

## Faust_

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bon bah c'est pas tout ça, mais les votes sont maintenant largement clos, et il va être temps d'en faire de même avec ce thread. Vous avez jusqu'à 22H (GMT+2) pour lacher une super conclusion bien sentie et avoir définitivement le dernier mot, après quoi je vérouille.
> 
> PS : et pas de nouveau OFF sur la nomination de Villepin hein 

 

en tout cas, merci d'avoir laisse la discussion se derouler  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   Ce que je veux dire, c'est que répondre en une phrase (qui tient en max 2 lignes), et ce constamment dans le débat, sans jamais avoir tenté d'étayer un peu (quitte à reprendre les arguments des autres), c'est un peu facile .. ça fait "je mets une phrase sortie de nulle part, à la va-vite, et j'm'en vais voir ailleurs".
> 
> Qu'il soit pas content du résultat, il a tout à fait le droit, mais soit il en revient, soit il en débat en argumentant, mais pas entre les deux là ..
> 
> Mais bon, évidemment c'est mon avis et il n'engage que moi blablabla
> ...

 

Pour les trolls, c'est la manière dont tu réponds que je trouve trollesque, pas forcément ce cas en particulier. Le cas du Zyklon, faut juste (d'après moi) arrêter de jouer à la vierge effarouchée dès qu'on voit quelque chose du genre .. Pour son attitude par contre, c'est différent.

Pour l'estime, je ne dis pas que ça me fait rien, je veux juste que ça soit argumenté et non pas balancé sans rien expliquer  :Razz: 

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> en tout cas, merci d'avoir laisse la discussion se derouler 

 

Pareil, merci bien TGL ^^

----------

## truz

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   Bon bah c'est pas tout ça, mais les votes sont maintenant largement clos, et il va être temps d'en faire de même avec ce thread. Vous avez jusqu'à 22H (GMT+2) pour lacher une super conclusion bien sentie et avoir définitivement le dernier mot, après quoi je vérouille.
> 
> PS : et pas de nouveau OFF sur la nomination de Villepin hein  
> 
> en tout cas, merci d'avoir laisse la discussion se derouler 

 

Yep ! Merci !  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Conclusion: 7 pages sans arguments nul part (aussi bien pour le oui que le non). d'un coté "c'est pas une constitution, c'est économique" (pas un argument) et de l'autre "les francais sont des blaireaux de pas voter oui" (copyright Zdra tout droit réservé LOL)...

C'est que partie remise pour le prochain text j'espere !

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les trolls, c'est la manière dont tu réponds que je trouve trollesque, pas forcément ce cas en particulier. Le cas du Zyklon, faut juste (d'après moi) arrêter de jouer à la vierge effarouchée dès qu'on voit quelque chose du genre .. Pour son attitude par contre, c'est différent.
> 
> Pour l'estime, je ne dis pas que ça me fait rien, je veux juste que ça soit argumenté et non pas balancé sans rien expliquer 
> ...

 

bon le cut-off ne me permettra pas de répondre à temps de manière étoffée. Cependant en ce qui concerne ma manière de répondre, vois-tu, à l'inverse, j'ai essayé de propagander au minimum, et de laisser parler ceux dont les opinions divergent des miennes, en me contentant juste (et encore je ne l'ai pas fait jusqu'au bout) de dire mes petits "objections" quand j'estimais qu'un propos erronné et/ou dépourvu de fondement avait été prononcé.

A la base, il lme semble plutôt que c'est à celui qui allègue un fait d'en rapporter la preuve (en tout cas le code civil me donne raison sur ce point).

Maintenant tu me reproche de m'être arrété sur des détails, peut être, mais si les fondations sont mauvaises, la maison ne sera pas droite, si tu t'autorise dasn un moment d'égarrement une division par zéro, tu peux "prouver" que 1+1=3 etc... tu me suis?

----------

## Faust_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Conclusion: 7 pages sans arguments nul part (aussi bien pour le oui que le non). d'un coté "c'est pas une constitution, c'est économique" (pas un argument) et de l'autre "les francais sont des blaireaux de pas voter oui" (copyright Zdra tout droit réservé LOL)...
> 
> C'est que partie remise pour le prochain text j'espere !

 

lol mauvaise foie quand tu nous tiens  :Smile: 

dans les 1eres pages, tu as plein de liens, de citations et cie pour argumenter le non contre rien pour argumenter le oui sur les 8 pages

allez de toutes facons c'est passe, plus rien ne pourra changer ce resultat et a la fin nous ne serons pas les seuls a avoir dit non

----------

## kernelsensei

Mon dernier post sur ce thread pour remercier TGL de ne pas avoir locké plus tot  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

La stérilité des 15/20 derniers posts (plus celui-ci qui n'apporte rien de bien concret non plus  :Rolling Eyes:  ) me désole profondément. (dommage, le début du thread était assez intéressant)

Pour rappel, le sujet est : [OFF] Constitution Europeenne? 

Restons-en à ce sujet là, c'est bien suffisant ...

Si vous avez envie de vous défouler faites le sur un chan privé.

----------

## Dais

Enlight: pas d'accord, m'enfin autant en rester là, vais encore me faire engueuler  :Razz: 

--

Sinon, je vais tout simplement poster ici les liens que j'avais postés sur le sujet dans off the wall, et que "petit Trevy" connaît  :Razz: 

zdra, tiens, c'est aussi pour toi  :Razz: 

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

----------

## ttgeub

Ben comme le thread va etre locke, je vais en profité pour faire un post aussi inutile que tous les autres mais qui aura comme avantage de faire augmenter mon nombre de post  :Cool: 

Donc préparez vous au post :





Attention Il arrive




Ah le voila 







POST  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

allez moi aussi : un poste de plus ^^

----------

## ttgeub

Mais t en as 1116 moi j en ai pas beaucoup   :Sad: 

----------

## anigel

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Conclusion: 7 pages sans arguments nul part (aussi bien pour le oui que le non). d'un coté "c'est pas une constitution, c'est économique" (pas un argument) et de l'autre "les francais sont des blaireaux de pas voter oui" (copyright Zdra tout droit réservé LOL)...

 

FAUX (pour la 1ère assertion, pour la seconde je te laisse juge ^^) !

La Constitution, par définition du dictionnaire Larousse, est, je cite : "n.f. Forme du gouvernement d'un État, régime.".

Ce qu'on nous a présenté sous forme de Constitution, n'était qu'un contrat économique, et, si je suis la définition, je vote non, car je ne veux pas que l'économie commande aux hommes, mais le contraire.

Idéaliste ? Irréaliste ? Peut-être... Mais avec ce vote, j'appuie l'idée que je me fais de l'Europe de demain. Ce qui m'amène naturellement à la fin de ton post, zdra :

 *zdra wrote:*   

> C'est que partie remise pour le prochain text j'espere !

 

Je l'espère aussi, très sincèrement !

Je rends hommage à la patience de TGL, mais je regrette toutefois que ce genre de discussions ne puisse s'exercer dans ces lignes, car il faut bien se rendre compte d'une chose : segmenter les choses amène à la stérilité. Regardez donc les intervenants d'un même parti politique : tous plus ou moins d'accords, ils s'auto-galvanisent de grandes idées, et en perdent le contact avec les réalités. C'est pourquoi je ne participe jamais aux forums politiques, car les intervenants y sont plus souvent aveuglés par leurs propres conceptions, que réellement  attentifs aux avis des autres (le comble, pour un forum). Et c'est aussi pour ça que je pense que des lignes "neutres" (ce forum par exemple), sont un bien meilleur miroir des opinions du "tout-venant".

Je trouve extrêmement intéressant, par exemple, le décalage entre les discours de zdra et des quelques intervenants belges de ce thread, et celui de nos médias, qui sont loin de refléter l'opinion que se font maintenant les belges de leurs voisins. Ce qui devrait tout naturellement amener lesdits belges à penser que leur vision de notre situation est faussée, pour les mêmes raisons !

Et que donc, pour arriver à ce que je voulais dire... Je regrette un peu que ce lock intervienne avantle vote de mercredi, qui aurait probablement profondément changé la donne. Mais en bon informaticien, j'accepte les CGU de ce forum, et je m'en remets au jugement de TGL, qui n'a jusque-là jamais manqué de discernement !

Bien amicalement,

----------

## sireyessire

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Mais t en as 1116 moi j en ai pas beaucoup  

 

y en a qui ferait mieux de relire les guidelines:

 *Quote:*   

> No posts for the sole purpose of increasing your postcount. 

 

enfin bref, je comprends à discussion stérile , post stéril.  :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je trouve extrêmement intéressant, par exemple, le décalage entre les discours de zdra et des quelques intervenants belges de ce thread, et celui de nos médias, qui sont loin de refléter l'opinion que se font maintenant les belges de leurs voisins. Ce qui devrait tout naturellement amener lesdits belges à penser que leur vision de notre situation est faussée, pour les mêmes raisons !

 

je comprend pas, vos médias disent quoi sur nous  :Embarassed:   (ou inversément)

----------

## truz

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   
> 
> Je trouve extrêmement intéressant, par exemple, le décalage entre les discours de zdra et des quelques intervenants belges de ce thread, et celui de nos médias, qui sont loin de refléter l'opinion que se font maintenant les belges de leurs voisins. Ce qui devrait tout naturellement amener lesdits belges à penser que leur vision de notre situation est faussée, pour les mêmes raisons ! 
> 
> je comprend pas, vos médias disent quoi sur nous   (ou inversément)

 

Ce que voulait sûrement dire anigel c'est que l'opinion que se font les gens sur un pays se fonde en grande partie par les medias, et comme les medias français ne reflètent pas l'opinion des français...

----------

